# Poor Responder........part 37



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Lincs Jax said:


> Money worries it's a nightmare, hope you sell your place soon Miranda. I know it's worrying times, my friend who has the twit husband has 45k debt! They are now remortgaging up to the hilt to pay it off, I am quite worried about her as he hasn't even got a full time paid job and they have a baby on the way. She is the bread winner.
> 
> Beach  for today. Is your transfer going to be today or tomorrow?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

beachgirl said:


> Lincs Jax  so sorry that you're still going through this. With regards to work if you can afford to work part time then I would. Treatment is hard both emotionally and mentally as well as the physical side of it and you need to be as prepared as possible, If you've a pressured job that's even worse.
> 
> If they're dividing ok then we will have ET tomorrow, just got to wait for phone call now


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls 

I have put your last 2 posts here to make things a little easier when replying so you don't have to look back ont he last thread. Sorry if this seems an odd way of doing it but my head's not in gear yet this morning!   Just didn't want you to think I'd cut you off!

Take care 

Rachel xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel- know what you mean about head in gear


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck for today Beach! 
Spoony hope spotting has stopped 
Money worries drive you mad Mir we have IVF debt which is so annoying not as if we've had a good time on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Also the cost of living is so high at the mo!
Lynx I reduced my hours so I work half days now as I couldn't do IVF and work full time plus everything else that includes running a house and a business! Take care 
Off to look after my 9 and 5 year old cousins on my morning off!!!! Thats one thing when people know you are off you get asked to help out!! I don't mind though i shall soon be playing hide an seek and the wii!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- enjoy your morning off, have you played mario kart on the Wii?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for that Rachel! Very helpful!

Back from walking the doggies - feel a wee bit better.

We're doing it such a complicated way - but necessary! We're remortgaging to pay off debts and get DH an HGV licence, then hopefully he'll earn more, but also selling up and trying to half our outgoings too. Phew! I don't like making life simple!

Jax - I'm crossing everything that at least you won't have to go through any more. I should be a regular at Lourdes really - I'm still hoping your baby's there and growing! I don't think that's possible though, is it? You must have Googled your fingers off about this. What are your plans after the hospital? You don't have to go back till Thursday, and not even then - better to stay off than go back and regret it, I think.  

Beach - I'm off to work at 9 - do you do a text run when you get news? I'll PM you my number just in case you do - add me to your news text list!
Cor - only half? The mortgage alone is all of DH's wage! I pay the bills and the other debts, by which time we have about minus something to actually live on.

Oo, hide and seek sounds SO much more fun than work Merse! Does it count if I hide in the loo? My boss can't find me - he's a man!  


xxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't think so beach they think I'm hilarious as I'm so rubbish and the person that is me on there they did and it really looks like me!!
Mir yes hide in the loo when your ready text me an I'll send the kids to look for you! Should have a quiet 4hrs on my own then!! 
Beach will you text me your news too 
Our mortgage is half DH's wages too and I pay the rest of the bills which is half my wages too!!!!!!!! Oh what joy life is!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We have good news, all four have divided, two 4 cell grade a, one 5 cell and one 3 cell....


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello and happy Monday to eveyone.

Beach, fantastic news!   Well done you!

The money problems are awful. My DH and I are also struggling with the fact the pound has lost 25% of its vaule against the euro which is a disaster for us as we earn pounds but most of our outgoings are in euros as we live in France. I sometimes think that after all we go through somebody should be paying us!  All those people that get pregnant easily don't have to spend anything but we have to go through years of trying, then horrible tests, then even more horrible treatment that doesn't work most of the time! And we have to pay through the teeth for the pleasure!

Jax, hope all goes well at the hospital.

Algeria, Spoony, LJ's sis Kate, hope you're managing to stay reasonably sane!   

Laura, Mirra, Merse, Steph and everyone else Big hellos. Hope you're ok. 

I'm exhausted.  Had a really fitful night, up and down to the loo loads of time. And the most horrible dream... Me and my DH managed to have a baby, though it wasn't clear in the dream whether I had actually given birth or the baby had been given to us.  Then I went to a party, got very drunk and the next morning the baby was gone.  I looked everywhere and couldn't find it.  I couldn't remember putting the baby to bed so I was terrified I had left it somewhere and forgotten in my drunken state.  What does it mean? Horrible!

LOL xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beachy - that is wonderful wonderful news!!     

When is ET??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

ET is 2pm tomorrow x


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Well done Beach      . That's great news, they all sound excellent too!

Merse enjoy the hide and seek.

If only Miranda, that would be dream wouldn't it.  Actually is the one thing I haven't googled.  Haven't made any plans, I am really worrying about time I have had off, I had a day sick last week because of all the pain and then three days holiday (some holiday that was!) and then all of last week off and now today.  I hope I don't get the sack!

Francie, I wouldn't pay too much attention to dreams, it's because you have so much on your mind with the treatment, it's going to give you all sorts of weird dreams.  When I was doing treatment once, I dreamt that there was a baby gorilla on top of the wardrobe, so don't think it's some sort of weird premonition, otherwise I would be sitting here now with a baby gorilla in my arms.  I hope the fritters have eased off a bit.

Well better get dressed and go!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Didn't manage to get on yesterday as was feeling so rough, but just wanted to say fantastic news Beachy - really chuffed for you    Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning girls,

Well done Beachy, just get plenty of rest and stay relaxed to welcome your precious little embies into your womb tomorrow    

Mir - we just put our house this week in the market hoping for a quick sale too. We love it but it will make much more financial sense if we sell it now before it all goes tits up out there....

Spoony and Kate -  Not long now   

Francie - I agree with Jax about the dreams. You've got so much on your plate at the moment and it's only your mind playing tricks. Whereabouts in France are you?? DH and I plan to move to the south west, near Toulouse, one day.

A big hello to Merse, Laura, Steph, Nicks, Emma and everyone else at Team PR  

I gave up full time work recently to go through tx as my job was extremelly stressful (sales) and involved long hours in the office and constant international travelling to visit clients and to attend trade fairs. I'm working from home at the moment on a consultancy basis, it gives me much more flexibility to go to all the clinic appts and it's much less stressfull too but less money though....    

Alegria x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

hope you are all well.

I took today off sick as had the runs yesterday and so not allowed to go back to work until tommorrow - suits me fine. Although I have got a lot of work to do. I feel much better today, still got a bit of the tummy pain but don't know whether that is to do with the medication or whether it is to do with the runs and my body saying I aint finished yet ?

Positive thoughts to everyone, I can't believe I maybe having egg collection and embryo transfer next week. Lets hope the scan on friday says everything is ok, I must admit though the last IVF treatment, the stimming drugs knocked me about abit but this time round I am feeling ok - hope they are working, at least when you are feeling unwell you know the medication is doing something to your body.

I have a Dr's appointment on Thursday his wife has gone through IVF, so going to ask him if I can be off on my 2ww, as the previous 2 attempts I went back to work and the Job can be stressfull mentally,  - work with the elderly with dementia. So we shall see what he says.

Sonia xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning!
/sonia - you take it easy   I never had that side effect with stimming but then everyone is different - its stressful too. Lets hope friday will bring good news. Is that your first stimming scan? 
Beach - those sound 4 great embies dude! How do they compare to previous cycles? - you should have 2 nice 8 cellers for tomorrow   
Alegria - hi how are you?  
Linc - part time sounds good - i'm lucky in that I can get time off in the week but that was one of my main areas of stress   Hope you blood test is back to normal and then you can move on  
spoony  
Francie - are you stimming now hun? I had a weird baby dream last week too   take care  
Mirra - hope you get your house sorted in time - no decorating a nursery yet then?!  
Ems -    hope you feel better soon - life is tough without drugs to help all these ailments!
ParisNix - have you had a scan yet hun?  
Hope everyone else is having a good day. Love to all
Nickiw


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Nicki, hi to you.  Hope that hernia's calmed down abit.  Yep, I'm stimming. 300 of menapur.  Took my third dose last night.

Sonia, I've got my first scan after stimms on Friday too!  Let's hope we've both got lots of follies.

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- compared to first cycle they are A1 ace, second cycle we had 3 day transfer and we had a 7 and 8 cell I think.  I'm hoping that the other two keep dividing that way we could ask about freezing them.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beachy -  for Frosties for you!  It all sounds good.  Kate got 2 frosties from 2 of her immature eggs so you have every reason to be hopeful since yours sound like a more mature crop!  Good luck for ET.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LJ- thanks for that, not sure if clinic will allow us to but really hoping we can. x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all just a quickie so I don't lose the thread, hope you're all well!  

Francie, sorry if I've asked you this before but where in France are you hon?

Will fill you in on the appointment from hell later when I've had a chance to read through all your news

Love to all my PR crew!

xxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello there everyone,. 

Long time since I posted....sorry. After my BFN last Year I had to wait until November for an operation to remove a fibroid,  then when we were starting our next tx they found a cyst on each ovary. After various other hurdles we are just in the middle of another short protocol but only got four follies - one more lot of injections tonight to get them a little bigger - hopefully EC Thursday.

How you all doing anyway...bring me up to date..

Miranda, Nikki....looking good!!! Emma....well done you. Things really have moved on for you all, how fab!

How are you Merse? Where you upto with things?

Good luck to everyone else, hope to catch up with you all later.    

Carole XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome back Carole! 4 is not bad - hope they are good ones    You doing anything different this time?
Nix - hope not bad news?    - so 2 frenchies on our thread then - Vive La France!
Just planted 2 trees in garden with DH and off for a curry later - trying to pack a few dinner's out in before B Day! appetite has picked up a bit now   
Really got a thing for prawns at the moment so it could be Prawn Sag - that one of your fav's LB?? 
Love Nickiw


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

just to let you know I won't be around from Wednesday for a few days since i have to go to Orlando for the "firm retreat" (not as exciting as it sounds - trust me!).  However, I will make every effort to  sneak off and post Kate's test result on Friday.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Beachy* - fantastic news  - hope everything continues to go so well right trough to that  result   

*Little Jen* - have a good time in Orlando -    for Kate 

   for those stimming currently

   for those on 2ww - hang in there!   

*Nicks* - yum prawns  now I fancy them!

*Carole69* - good to see you again hon -    that you get some great eggs on Thursday - let us know how you get on 

*Mira* - hope you haven't let that thing earlier get you down 

*Merse* - hope you enjoyed the hide-and-seek - my nephew always makes me laugh when we play that as he keeps hiding in the same places! 

*ParisNix* - hope you haven't had bad news 

*Lincs Jax* - you are right, sometimes something has gotta give - and better it is the job than you - I really hope you have no probs getting your work to be amenable to you going part-time 

 to everybody else

Steph xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I have just lost a very long post...its the internet sorry..... 

this is the shortened version

Beach         ...well done Im so happy for you and dh ...i wish you all the best and will say a wee prayer for you tomorrow honey....all the best...xxx ...

   ...for our PUPO girls...

Im ok...Prof at Jinemed has been really helpful...has encouraged ttc naturally..told me to up my DHEA dose to 75mg...take High Dose Folic Acid and use a testerone gel the last week of my cycle every month...whats that all about Nicola.... ......we have also came up with a protocol for summer which we will try before we move, hopefully get a bit further this time...You only get one shot at life so my dh says so why not while you can....!!!!!!!

Im  also putting in my notice end of July so that I can be flexible in August as ds and dh off anyway and you know what its like trying to get time off in NHS....

Our residency Visa was granted for October 6th so was going to put notice in August/September anyway so its worked out allright...have decided to move to MIL's if PG until babs is born then will move to Oz then...is it me or do we make our life complicated....  

anyway catch up with you all soon...miss you all and feel so far away from you right now...

Laura please dont worry about Jinemed...if it was bad would Steph and I be coming out again...have a little faith and dont listen to anyone else ok.....


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

LJen, sorry but a firm retreat in Orlando DOES sound exciting.  When I worked full time in the UK the most exciting place we ever got to go was the travel in at Surrey Keys.  Hope it goes and ok and good luck to Kate for her test.

Nix, I am in Haute Loire, about 90 mins drive South of Clermont Ferrand so right out in the sticks.  It's very beautiful and very rural and I love it.  We are actually having treatment in the UK.  We did start trying to have tx here but we had to wait 6 wks for an appointment with a gynie to refer us to the nearest fertility clinic, then 3 months for an appointment there, then 6 weeks for an appointment for my DH to give a sperm sample, then we would have to have waited 2 months for an appointment to get the result.  Even though we were self funding! I would have been 50 before we got to IVF! So we decided to come back to the UK, even though it's a bit of a pain.  But at elast we can stay with my mum who lives in London.  Where are you?

Nicki, hope that prawn curry is good.  It's one of the few things I miss living in rural France.

Gabs, glad to see you had a good meeting at the clinic and have a plan. Well done for staying so positive.  

Hello to everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wotcha girlies

well so much for sloping off early and having a proper catch up on the boards, still in bloody work waiting for a bloody client to bloody well phone back    

Jax my lovely, it is totally normal that you'd still feel hormonal, I mean the feelings don't just disappear like that do they?  I'm glad you decided to take the day off honey, you are perfectly within your rights to take 
Bless you all honies, it was good ne


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Gabs/Loll - so glad you have a new plan dude!   au natrel! Don't know bout the testosterone gel - where are you putting it?!!   Clearblue Fert monitor and preseed lube worked for me. Agree also with DHEA dose. ARe your tubes fairly oK then?  
Hi steph - yep off for prawns in a min!  
Francie - bet you can get nice garlic langoustine when you go to the coast though!  
NIX - does your post mean good news then? did you get cut off half way through!   More info required when I'm back from curry!  
NW


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Grrrr just lost  a long post!!! GRRRRR!!!!  

Summary! 

So did anyone sleep last night?

Beachie - GREAT NEWS!! When is E/C?

Merr - good lkuck with house selling. We moved in the day I started down regging. Hope it happens quickly. x

Ljen - Orlando? Agree with Francie

Francie - hope you sleep better tonight. 

Lolli - sound like oyu have it all sorted! You sound much more positive.  

Laura - I'd give up work if you could afford it!! Absolutely!! 

Alegria    

Other 2ww'ers    

I'm sure there were more of you on my original post - hey ho, sorry if I've missed anyone.

So I also have a poo night's sleep had really bad cramps but good news is bleeding (all colours!) seems to be slowing down. I upped my meds and hopefully it's helped. BBT still up so    . HPT = BFN but here's to tomorrow!!
              


Love to all and thanks for all your well wishes. Blimey this bit's scary! 

Spoony x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps! Just checking in, as I have a rare visit from my stepdaughter so I'm going to eat and chat for the eve.

Steph - yeah, bit upsetting, I've had bump ache since! But nothing we can't handle - as a posse of PRs I reckon we can tackle anything!
Sorry I lost it   Quite a rare phenomenon for me to lose my rag, but honestly!  
Thanks so much for your support, birdie  

And you Lolly! Thanks babe - you are top!  

I'm making garlic bread for the first time in years! What with the IBS I don't really do garlic a lot. You saw my reaction to chilis in Pompey!  

Spoons - good to hear the bleed is slowing. I hope it's just one of those things and you get your BFP tomorrow or the next day.

Nicks - is preseed better for just jiggy? With out the TTC bit? Better than normal lube, that is. With no vas there's no point me having special TTC stuff!

Nix - bonjour! Ahem...

Carole! hello stranger! I thought you'd gone for good - nice to hear you're sorted and embarking again.

Beach - awww, frosties! I'm made up for you.

Sonia - great that your Dr's wife had IVF - he should be fab.

Alegs - good luck with selling your pad! It's a tough market out there - but we'll hopefully beat the squeeze just in time  

Francie - oh THAT'S why you're called Francie! Have I remembered right you're actually Lisa or Liza?

Merse - i'm writing this from the loo at work - have you and your neice and nephew forgotten about me?  

Love to everyone else - Laura, have you had a squint at the uproar yet? Oh dear.  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- wondered what had happened to you, glad you're ok and not too riled after earlier...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

In too much pain with IBS to be riled! Need my bath and bed I think...

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Have an early night as you'll no doubt be up early again like me.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just spoke to Kate - she is very low. AF-type cramps are still there and she is convnced it's going to be a BFN.  I have tried to encourage her to keep positive but don't know what to say when she is having these AF signs.  I've told her that since she has had zero cramps for months cramps can only be something different but it doesn't help!  I just want to give her a big   and tell her that even if it's a BFN this time she has responded much better than expected and has every reason to be hopeful.

just wanted to share....


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

LJ Please pass this on to Kate. x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

crikey - lost the new thread already!

Blimey- all was a bit hot on the other thread!!!

Good luck everyone on 2ww, I feel like I am on the 6ww!

Anyway back soon...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Got to be quick tim is hovering for the pc.

Gabs -Thanks hon.

Spoons - Keep up that PMA!

Mirra - Company  We are your company!!  Yes I've seen.

LJ - You need a ticker... I get lost with test days otherwise!  The 2ww is a rollercoaster!

Beach - clever girl you!!!

Nicks - Prawn dansak!!  My fav!and sag panner on the side! 

Sorry missed loads but tim after the comp!!  Hopefully back later.  XX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks so much Spoony!  It means a lot.

i know I need a ticker Laura - no time now though since off travelling for work on Weds!  Kate is testing on Friday.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - they had changed the menu so couldn't have prawn sag but had lurvley creamy king prawn dish instead!    DH had a free whiskey too!
LJ - AF pains prob good for Kate   
Off to bobo's now  
Love ya
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Night, y'all! Going to tuck down now - been too long arsing about!

Nicks - I've PMed you back!

Laura - just don't go in that thread - it's gone all bad!

LilJen - Af cramps schmamps - I had them till week 16. Squidges from me!

Bugle - the 40-week wait more like!  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening again, 

shattered so heading to bed, well I m already in bed but gonna turn lights out!

Mate just emailed to say she sorted her flights so when I arrive in Turkey I will be greeted by her! She will be there about 4 hours before me so she can have a snooze and swim and be waitig with a glass of vino for me when I arive!

Bugle - You sorted a scan date yet?

LJ- wow friday, thats gone quick (other peoples 2ww always do!) 

XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck for ET today Beach!  xxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Morning ladies,
Well I have stayed at home today as the bleeding has started again. I rang the clininc and they said I am doing all I can. It's reddish brown now, not as red as SUnday. Sorry TMI!   I'm feeling really low now as when the bleeding stopped last night I went to bed feeling really chipper, convinced I'd wake up to a BFP. My BBT was slightly lower but nothing major so I skipped into the bathroom and there it was.    Back in the slump. I am seriously in one extreme or the other. Test was BFN byt the way.

Anyway, I have made an accupuncture session for 2:30. She said all she can do is 2 points. I'm not sure if I should bother but think if I don't and then it goes **** up, I'll always wonder.....what if I'd gone!


ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Sorry for being woe is me yet again. I'm not normally this mardy! This 2ww has brought out the worst in me.    

By thw way Laura - that sounds fab about Turkey, girls holiday too! Great idea! What a good friend! x

Scared again Spoony x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Spoony     you KNOW a BFN at this point isn't a true BFN - your otd is still 2 days away and the poor lil embies have barely had a chance to start producing their own HCG, give 'em a chance mama! And if the bleeding has stopped / slowed already... well how long is your AF normally? _Something_ is stopping it, n'est-ce pas ma petite cuillère d'amour? Please try and stay    ok hon
xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morniing!
Spoony - wish i knew what to say - sounds like you are in llimbo land, spose if they aren't doing blood tests you will just have to wait til official test day and see. so hope that that test comes up with the goods!   
LJ - enjoy your trip!  
Lb - that is so cool that you will have a guardian angel looking after you (and feeding you womb juice!) Not long now!
Bugle - how long til your scan? Its all milestones from now on..........    Any MS yet?
Beach - good luck for later    Will you be on later (laptop of course!) to let us know?
Swin - is it blood test this week?  
Steph, Gabs, Jax - our fighting girls!   
Mirra -   hope bump is Ok today. house on the market yet? Lots of good house selling programs when you are on matty leave!   Not long til 30 weeks - it all felt a bit more real then  
alegs - you testing yet hun?   who else is still 2WW? - Cath J, Juicy, sheldon?  
Nix - my french o level circa 1984 tells me that might(?) be love spoon in french? 
Merse - haircut was v good - I am converted!  Saved over £20 compared to salon and I hate going to salon's and breathing in all those toxic hair dye fumes!
You working today?
Love to all my other buddies - off for shower in a min........... 
Love NICKIW


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Beach oodles of luck for transfer today  hope those embies are back on board the mother ship where they belong.

Spoons, it's horrible the angst of testing, but you still have two days to go, which tests are you using, as some don't detect HCG until it's at at least 50.  

Nick, how's the hernia?  Glad you had a good haircut, I haven't had mine cut for over a year!  Just seen you are in the midlands, where abouts?

How are our stimming ladies getting along?

Laura, cracking news about your friend, that's great!

Have not gone to work today, but will go back tomorrow, have decided that my health is more important, I have been feeling absolutely wiped out, really don't remember feeling this drained before.  I do actually want to go back, but the tiredness had really felt debilitating.

Have to call the docs back at 12.00 to get blood result, it's there but a doctor needs to look at it!  They are sending me for a scan too, not sure when though.  Also waiting for my consultant to call back today.  Have been in contact with other clinics and it's looking like we may go abroad next time.  Have accupuncture booked in a couple of weeks, start new healthy eating plan today, onwards and upwards!

Hi to everyone else on this sunny morning.

Jxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi again

Linx - I'm using Asda 's tests as cheap (am skint!) should I try a different one?

Nix & Nicki - my French is also very rusty, I translates that as little lovely tea spoon!!    Made me laugh though so that's a first today!!!! The bleeding is quite watery now (sorry TMI) not not like my normal AF but more like my normal pre-AF spotting which is what is worrying me. Hoping it stops again.

Please advise me if there's a better test to take (bearing in mind I'm 12DPT and not at d day yet!) I'll be at the checmist quicker than you can say "TWINS" !

Thanks. Spoony x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

False economy Spoons! Drive to west Dorset - I have a Clearblue Digi left!

xx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glued to the sofa Mirranda, can you throw it over? Got a good aim? By the way, is whoever you were playing hide and seek with still in the loo? That made me laugh, my boss can't find me, he's a man!! The men I work with would just ring my blooming mobile until I cave!   

By the way, my boobies felt like they's been pumped up with a bike pump last week but now seem to have deflated a bit but still tender. Do you  think this is cos I've increased my progesterone?

So clearblue digi then? 

Spoony x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah agree with Mirra on that one spoons - should really be accurate from today though   It might help you know one way or other? Its agonising I know.
Linc - village near Wolves!  Where are you then? I am near Mirra's sister!  
Just rest today   hope blood result is OK and glad you have a new onwards and upwards plan!
Just put some washing on but actually feel completely out of breath today   did have a full night's sleep though (no warm milk and book reading at 5am!) so that's pretty good going.
Chat later peeps!
NW


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

BG - good luck for ET!!!       
ooh and some more     for you to Spoony and for Kate too!
Enjoy Turkey Laura you lucky thing!
Mir - hope you're feeling better after a good night's sleep hon
Hiya Nick - glad you enjoyed the curry!
LilJen - stop lying man! It's Florida, what's not to get excited about!
Francie - haute-loire, you lucky bugger. I went and married a bloody Parisian so I'm in the 'burbs of Paris, a place called Mantes la Jolie which has a rotten rep due to some riots on a nearby housing estate about 20 years ago which makes the property prices quite reasonable! It's a really lovely little town on the banks of the Seine, surrounded by countryside and with cobbled streets in the town centre and a cathedral and it's just really pretty 

Sorry no more persos but am totally losing the plot!

Also, sorry for the weird message yesterday, the intention was to log back in and finish it, having accidentally pressed send but I was too busy at work. Then I thought I'd log in and finish it at home but I didn't even get in until 9.30 and I was too knackered to log in cos it was quite frankly the day from hell. I won't bore you with the miserable details, suffice it to say that I will no longer be having any contact with my consultant's secretary, he has asked me to contact him directly on his mobile going forward as madame in all her wisdom had me booked in for my scan on April 28th and NOT 14th. If this was my first cycle I would have had no way of knowing that this was a complete c0ck up and the cycle would have been ruined. I wouldn't mind, but she went mental at me for daring to turn up when I "didn't have an appointment booked". And when I say mental I mean mental - she actually slammed her office door in my face, while I, mug that I am, was apologising to her for her  up .... It's at times like this that I'm glad I didn't discover the fertility problems earlier because if this situation had occurred while I was still in my 20's and completely crap at controlling my temper.....   

Anyhoo once the dust had settled I had my scan and..... 9 follies on the right! The left side is still asleep as usual, but I fully intend to up the water, protein and everything else in the hope that I will finally find myself in the position where I will be posting on this board as a guest cos I won't qualify as a PR any more!       I was in such a pickle, I forgot to ask how big they were or when EC is likely to be but the next appointment is on Thursday (at 8pm when Madame Nutjob will already have left for the day) so he'll probably tell me then. I'm in trouble if he wants to do it this weekend tho cos I'm sposed to be back in Blighty to take my lovely mummy for tea at the Ritz! We've already postponed it once so I hope we don't have to put it off again. Monday would be perfect for EC cos then I would have the day off lalalalalaaaaa!

Gawd, I've taken so long to type this ther's about 20 new replies, just to say Spoony yes, my lovely little teaspoon  get yourself some clearblue girlie if you want an accurate response! I think the digi ones aren't quite as sensitive as the classic one but it's still the best on the market! Come over here, I bought 6 on a BOGOF offer the other day but I don't think I'm gonna be able to use them as Mr Whippy has come up with a weird and wonderful protocol where I'll be injecting 250iu of HCG during stimms (yup, it's a new one on me too ladies!)

Right better go, yet another urgent URGENT *URGENT*!!!! issue to attend to ....

xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Nix - 9 follies! Or is it Follies Berger in France? Bon Chance les petites oeufs!

Beachie good luck too!!! Hope it's a perfect E/T. xxx

Am off to Boots! Best hold me pee a few hours then now!


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Nix, 9 follies is great!  Well done to your right ovary.  Isn't it amazing how different the attitudes of French medical people can be.  We  had some similar experiences with secretaries denying we had appointments or insisting we had to wait 8 weeks just to get a test result which contributed to our decision to get treatment in the UK.

Babyspoons, nothing I can say except good luck, deep breaths, try not to go completely barmy.   

Jax good luck, for the test result.

Mirra, well remembered.  When I'm not Francie I'm Liza.

Mornin' Nicki, glad the curry was good.  Must admit I have had a few good seafood dinners down on the cost, though the langoustines might have to wait till we've paid over our IVF debts.

Laura, a girls holiday in Istanbul.  You are going to have soooooooo much fun!

Just done our finances and we're even poorer that I thought.  Why can't we win the euromillions?


xxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hewo again, sod the client's I'd rather be chatting to my Fertility Friends!

Francie hon, I meant to say to you, how difficult would it be for you to get to Paris?  I know you have to wait ages for an intial appointment, but if you have your carte vitale and you get referred to a private doc, things can go quite quickly really.  

I've got to say I don't think this secretary is really a typical example of french secretaryship, I actually think she has psychological problems because screaming at a client for a mistake that you've made and then slamming the door in their face isn't normal behaviour, even for a Parisenne!

I do agree with the ridiculous waiting times for everything, I think it has to do with the 35 hour week!  8 weeks for an answer for crying out loud!  The thing is, if they tell you 8 weeks, that means they know it'll only take one week, but they give you that ridiculous timeframe in the mistaken belief that you'll be impressed when they come back with an answer a bit earlier...  believe me, I work in a bank here and I KNOW that's what they do...

Don't understand the logic myself but there you go...

xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Francie - where are you being treated in Blighty then? god I'm fancying prawns again - might have to go once week until the bub is here!   
Nix - 9 follies is ace!   madame Nutjob and M Whippy eh!   
spoony -   
Hmm bored now - have cut my nails, tidied a bit, might find something to put on e bay  
NW


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Haven't a clue where that is Nik, I am in a small village in Lincolnshire, you're enjoying those prawns aren't you!

Nix, what a horror, she sounds a complete nut job, I think when someone is rude it makes us speechless.
9 follies, look at you!!  That is very good.  

Francie, know what you mean about the Euro millions, wish I could win too!  When do you think EC will be?

Spoons, good luck with the pee stick  , try and hold it for as long as possible though.

I had an eventful morning, had the hospital telling me that I should go back to my clinic for a scan as it was private.  My GP referred me for goodness sake!  I then phoned him back and had a pop at him and said that if surely it makes no difference whether it was IVF or a sh*g, my GP had referred me and it was outrageous behaviour!  He apologised and put this other woman on the phone who explained that even though my HCG was 143 if I had tested years ago then this would have been a negative and that basically the embryo can give off HCG even before it implants!!  She made me feel like I made the whole pg up!  Spoke to my consultant and he said that it did implant but just didn't continue!  Anyway don't need a scan as HCG is less than 1.  SO at least I don't have to go to hospital for anymore poking around for now anyway!

I am debating whether we should continue with my own eggs, I don't think I can take the DHEA as I think it boosts your immune system which is the last thing I need!  Any advice anyone?

xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I wonder if I can join you. I've had no fertilisation with the last two rounds of IVF, so think I count as a poor responder. My eggs seemed to be the problem this last round, they looked weird! And even though my dose was increased quite a lot, I didn't get many more eggs. 

My best cycle was my first one on antagonist protocol (8 eggs, 6 fertilised), so when we do another TX I'm going to go back to trying that protocol I think. 

I have been looking into trying DHEA - anyone here take it?  Lincs Jax - is there a connection with DHEA and immune issues? I'm also taking thyroxine for my hypothyroidism.
Cat
x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Cat

I can't help with the protocols but someont here should be able to these girls are gr8! So sorry you are going through this tho.    

I am also on thyroxine having partial thyroidectomy 8 years ago and nodules on the remaining portion and wonder if this is related to why I responded badly as our situation is male factor. What is your TSH? 

Hope you find your answers.  

  JUST BOUGHT SOME TESTS    am busting to go wee but am trying to hold it!!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

It has been quite low - under two. But can't remember what it was just before this last cycle. I felt as if I was running a bit fast, but it came back normal.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

According to Mary Shomon, between 1-2 is ideal for pregnancy so sounds like you are in a good place there.   Get is tested if you are concerned, rule it out. x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Babyspoons-  I'm happy that I'm between that scale - got a great supportive GP in that respect.  Although the immune aspect of thyroid problems does interest and intreague me.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary Shomon has lots of links, here's one. I'm sure it would have something about immune system in there.

http://thyroid.about.com/od/hormonepregnantmenopause1/a/pregnancy2005.htm

Here's anotgher link re immune system. but beware this is an American site so in the US they screen for lots more than they do in the UK, I had to have a real tantrum one at my GP to get her to test more that TSH!!

http://thyroid.about.com/library/immune/blimm08.htm

/links


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi Cat! (I'll never remember your real user name!   )
Lots of us have taken DHEA on here with some success. I don't think it should interfere with your thyroid as long as you are treated properly and your levels are normal - saying that there isn't a doc out there who would really know as the research hasn't been done yet.  
Lincs - near Wolverhampton that's what Wolves is - you must have heard of that!   will have a look and see if I can find out any stuff on DHEA and immunes - don't think there is any related to IF treatment but I have heard it boosts immune response too. Difficult decision  
Spoony  
NW


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

First response - Nothing
Clear blue, I'm sure I can see a really really faint line......    There's kind of 4 blue lines one way and one the other it's that faint....but it's there!!!

I'll test again tomorrow morning but feel a bit better now.


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Nicky - I've just ordered my supply! At least I feel I'm doing something in my "in between months".


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nicki - Just out of curiosity - were you taking DHEA when you fell preg naturally or did you stop taking it while down regging? Is it ok for the baby if someone is taking it for a while and then fall pg without knowing?

Spoony -    

Cat - Welcome on board, stranger...   

Alegria x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks ALegria  - you doing ok?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie as I need to do some work now - Sppons - whooo! A second line - yay!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jeez Jax, nice of the hospital to be so understanding at this difficult time. What  holes!
This is the best bit


Lincs Jax said:


> He apologised and put this other woman on the phone who explained that even though my HCG was 143 if I had tested years ago then this would have been a negative and that basically the embryo can give off HCG even before it implants!!


Eh?   The perfect answer would have been, "well years ago I wouldn't have been pregnant in the first place, cos there was no IVF. Also years ago, there were no phones so we'd have been having this conversation face to face, so your point is....." And that's a new one on me, an embryo giving off enough HCG to be detected on bloods and HPTs before it's implanted? Really? So how come we don't all get BFPs all the way then?

Is she a comedian this woman? Sounds like she should be working with Madame Nutjob here in Paris!


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

I couldn't believe it Nix, it didn't make sense to me either, she really made me feel inadequate, stupid people eh?  I had a right old pop at them and it made me feel better anyway, makes your blood boil, I still can't believe how rude that woman was to you, it's so shocking!  I think you did really well not to rise to it, I would have probably had a right go at her!

Cat I don't know much about DHEA, from what I have seen it might help strengthen the immune system and mine is crazy strong anyway, rarely get a cold.

Nik yes have heard of Wolverhampton.  Let me know if you come up with anything on the DHEA, thanks.

Spoons, sounds very promising indeed!    Don't forget you have tested in the day also and first pee is supposed to be the most concentrated, so good luck for tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Totally agree Nix! - years ago people didn't know until they were about 12 weeks and the doctor did a PV exam!!   
alegria - yes was taking DHEA but in months of active ttc I always stopped for 2WW essentially.  I'd had so much IF treatment that there weren't many 'normal' ttc months anyway - what with OCP and hysteroscopy etc.  If AF came I would have carried on til EC. i really had hope that it would give me a natural conception and that's why I tested when AF was due - to be able to stop if I was (also to stop the DR drugs too). I think if you are taking it you should be responsible and do tests to know for sure - my cycle was always spot on. Its prob not a good thing to take for a developing embyro...... 
any symptoms yet? When are you testing?  
spoony - sounds promising!   
Lincs - just found a bit of stuff about boosting immune responses where they were low before - lots of conflicting stuff though. What have they actually tested with regard to your 'immune response'?
NW


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Nik, my Natural Killer cells have always been really active (am sure it's an immune response with my body trying to fight off the endo).  Anti-thyroid antibodies, anti-bodies to hormones, there is more and I won't bore you with the details.  If I was a horse I would have been put down by now!  If I'm right I think it might help increase killer cell activity, which is not what I want, feel like it's a constant catch 22 situation.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I'm officially PUPO x x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Congratulations Beachy    

Have all my little fingers and toes crossed for you    

Alegria x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie as off round my Mum's -

*Beachy* - fantastic news PUPO lady - go put your feet up hon  - am  that they will soon get sticky and snuggle in for the long haul    What's the news on the other 2?

*Lincs Jax/Nicks* - interesting about the DHEA/immune system link - had never heard of that before - would be v interested to know of any proof as I have tested slightly high on NK cells before and wouldn't want to be unwittingly making it higher. 
*
Babyspoons* - really hoping that when you test with your morning wee tomorrow you'll have a nice clear line   

See ya later all!

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Our other 2 stopped dividing


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Beachie      Welcome to PUPO land!! I'm sorry no frosties tho hun.   Concentrate on those 2 on board now. xx

Nix - I swear that some people in this 'industry' get so blazee about it they forget who and what they are dealing with. Anyone would think they were dealing with cans of baked beans! I have to admit the nurses at BACC were fab to us so thoughtful and sincere but we have had some rather insensitive comments elsehwere. I just think people forget how traumatic this all is. Age regardless I'd have kippered her!

X


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

PS if anyone's board could they please up my bubbles? Reckon 888 with bring that line on a treat!! PLEASE??


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Beachy, congrats!  That's fantatic.   

Spoons, sounds promising!!!! I just upped your bubbles. 

Nix, this is our last go so I won't need to explore the Paris option.  We did think about it but, to be honest by the time we're in Paris from here it's almost London.  And at least there we have no accommodation costs.  And my French is alright but it's not fluent and the language thing just adds even more to the stress.

Nicki, I'm having treatment at Create.  

Jax, people that should no better can be so insensitive! You did not imagine that pregnancy.  It might have been short but it still matters!  I had the experience of an appointment at an NHS IF clinic that happened to come through one week after I had been treated in the same consultant's early preg unit for my 2nd miscarriage.  They'd lost all records of my miscarriage and made me feel like I'd me it up just cos they couldn't find the notes. It was so horrible. So I really feel for you. 

Algeria,  

Steph, hello!
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Babyspoons- have done x x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

888 it's a magic number x x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

THANKS BEACHIE X


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yaaaaay go Beachy, go Beachy!!!!!! Have some more   

Jax my love, I cannot claim to have been a complete angel, believe me, when that door shut in my face, I just about stopped myself from punching it as it was glass, but I gave it a good slap! Then when she came out, I stood right in front of her, nose to forehead (she's a short-****!) and it was at that point that I realised I needed to back off cos there was only one way to go from there. But I only got so mad cos I was trying to explain why I was there on that day and she wouldn't even let me talk. The best bit is, I clocked through her rant that there was something going on in her personal life that was upsetting her so I figured, that explains her reaction, she's having a really crappy day and for some reason the mere sight of me was just the icing on the cake (she said that herself actually which made me feel great as I'm sure you can imagine). But I swallowed it and went off, mug that I am, and bought her a little box of chocs to say no hard feelings and hope your day gets better, brought them back to her and can you believe she kicked off AGAIN? Still telling me that I was wrong and how she'd given me the date 3 times and how I needed to make sure that this never happens again and how I was the last thing she needed after the day she'd had. In the end I just kind of pushed the box at her and ran away. The woman totally hates my guts and I just don't understand why and I find that very hurtful even though I know it shouldn't matter.

A year ago that would have had me booking my one way ticket back to Blighty, I'm so glad that I've had my 3....2.....1..... _relax_ cd as well as a little book called "The Secret" to help me keep calm, otherwise it would have been even more horrible!

Ok enough hijacking of the thread with my moans:
DHEA - I've been on it about 4-5 months now, 50mg/day. I didn't know it had an effect on the immune system though....
La Cuillerette - looking good with the clearblue there honey!   
Alegria - I have never seen anyone so chilled on the 2 week w*** well done you! How are you feeling honey?

Apologies to anyone I've missed once again, but this board moves so quick, it's almost impossible to keep up!*

Oops, see 6 new replies while I sit here faffing, just need to add a note to Francie, hon if you ever find yourself in Paris, I guarantee you no accomodation costs, I know we're not in the centre, but we do have a spare room and if I can't help out a Fertility Friend in need then what's the world coming to?! I'm not saying you should change your mind but I just want you to know the option is there if you should ever need it ok honey 

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

COme on girls, I need your help now....yes...again!

My parents are away from Friday and just got a text from my sister who knows nothing about our IF and treatment( and I don't want her to) asking if I can have her two children,who are 10 and 8 next Thursday for the morning as the schools are on strike.....I can't as I'm on 2ww and a) don't want to risk anything and b) last twice I've bled 3 days before test date which would be about that day.

What can I use as an excuse?


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Well done Beach!    You have two good embies there  

Bubbles for spoons!  

Nix, I would have been tempted to gob in the choccies, I have heard about this 'Secret' thing, my brother in law was telling me about it yesterday, is it any good?

I am going to look more into this Steph.

Alegria, you are very chilled, not long now  

I have started spotting again, what the hell is all that about?  Think I have low blood pressure also as have been feeling out of sorts and terrible headaches.  Spoke to my boss today and I started blubbing a bit, said I would most likely be back tomorrow, arghhh!

Jxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Linx - don't go back until you are ready sweet. I ahve decided to stay off now until OTD

Beachiebabe - Do you work? Can you say you have a major meeting/appraisal/visitor or something so you can't get out of it? It's hard but you need to look after No 1 (and 2 and 3!!!)

Nix - I hope you sneezed on those chocs first! How sweet of you to give them to her in the first place, she could have been politer and more professional! Thanks for the vibes. The roller coaster is back up, hope it doesn't come down again tomorrow morning - am noticing a pattern here!  

Accupuncture was nice, chilled me out which I need. Don't you all agree     So much for trying to be more like Alegria!! Where's everyone else on 2ww??

Laters x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Babyspoons- I only work 3 days a week....and not Thur, was thinking of saying I had a fake tan booked in as at wedding on the saturday.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you say work have changed your days this week and you agreed it ages ok? Ekk hate fibbing but our family don't know either so we have told a few white lies which I hate. They'll understand one day. Fake tan idea sounds good tho as you wouldn't be able to pick kids up etc afterwards as you'd risk tanning them too!!


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

babyspoons, I need something to chill me out!! I've had enough of this 2WW it sending me mental.
I was thinking of sneaking a little test in first thing, still not sure though.  The other half is on his hols with his kids, so no one will know.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Sheldon, remind me when it your OTD? I caved!!!       Mainly cos I was bleeding tho! If you read back through the threads, this lot gave me lots of advice before testing early, would be useful to read through but main thing was, if you really can't wait, don't forget that a negative isn't necessarily a negative and if you are really really early and get a BFP, it may be the drugs still in your system but that said - there's a few serial testers amoungst this lot - I guess I am one of them now!    

I find all the things that normally chill me out are banned! - red wine and a bath!   Ohhh I had to go and say it didn't i? red wine - womb juice cha cha cha, womb juice cha cha cha! Is that a sign craving red wine


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

Test day is Fri 18th
I guess red wine is out of the question


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats Beach 
Babyspoons hoping your line gets stronger tom 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Yay!!!! Beachy - congrats on being PUPO
Spoony - hang on in there, you deserve this so much 
Alegria - how are you getting on in your 2WW??

Hi also to Jax, Steph, Miranda, Nicki, Gab, Laura and everyone else.
Sorry I haven't been on too much but have been really busy. I take my hat off to all those who wait until test date, I have been worse than ever this time round. At this stage last tx (8 days Post EC) I woke up in the morning and felt really pre-menstrual, had some coloured discharge (TMI) and felt certain that it hadn't worked. I did a CB Dig. test and it was negative so I thought, well at least I know that the HCG trigger is out of my system. Anyway because of that, I decided that today was the first milestone for this tx and the good news is that I still feel chirpy, no blood whatsoever and (naughty I know), I did a CB dig. and it said that magic word. I know that some of you will be screaming too early /could be false  etc etc but don't worry I know that. However I feel that I have got further than last time and it makes me smile. It is 10 days since my trigger but the official guideline is 14 days (10,000 iu pregnyl). I am now going to keep testing and if I get a -ive I will then know it has left my system, but who knows it may just keep coming up positive. Come on then, give it to me pee stick police, I'm ready for you!!!!!

Love
C
XXX


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

wow- go cath and spoons - here's hoping for you   
Good luck beach 
and everyone else stimming or on 2ww
Had the most stressful day at work - I have to work in the *****iest environment and while I am trying to rise above it - it got to me today and then couldn't stop feeling depressed- cried-  and that's the last thing I need!! Scan next week. Still some pains and things - maybe MS very occasionally - but not sure - then I am thinking I should be feeling this and not having it is a bad sign!!! Oh my goodness - I really feel like a huge glass of wine  but can't even enjoy that!!! 
Hello to everyone else


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi Bugle   when is scan?
Cath J - sounds very promising - you testing every day now then?  
Beacho - well done ! 
sheldon -  you too! wow lots of 2WW/testers now!

I've had 4 poos today!     Hoping its a sign of impending labour but then again it might be last night's prawn curry!!

NW xx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Bugle

It's been very quiet on here for last half hour, must have been my last message re testing on Day 8 Post EC - shocked everyone into silence 

Sorry that you've had such a crappy day at work, you don't need any upset at the moment. You'll hopefully feel better after your first scan, I'd be exactly like you though. Getting pg is one thing and then it's like - argh - now I'm worrying about it going wrong (not that I've been there). You will be able to relax more soon I'm sure, the further you get along with it  

X


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Nicki - you do make me laugh   I have no idea about pooing being linked to labour but you go girl if it makes you feel better!!! From what I've been told these last few weeks are really hard because you just want the little 'un to come out and say hello.

I am going to test every day, but if I get a -ive I may leave it for a couple of days. I don't like surprises so I would rather know every step of the way. Do you really think it sounds promising?? There is of course a big chance that my body has taken longer to get rid of the HCG this time, wish me luck for tomorrow  


Love
C


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it sounds good cath - did the same early thing myself but not until day 10

Scan next weds.


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Bugle - was that 10 days post EC?


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Cath - YAY!!!  I hope and   its stays     !
Whats a CB dig??

Nicki - congrats on the poos!!  

Bugle - I'm with you on the wine thing! 

Night all x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Spoony* - CB Dig = Clearblue Digital HPT 

*Siheilwli* - welcome to the thread 

*Cath* - sounds good to me - but them I'm no expert as have never tested early (or ever seen that magic word for that matter!  ) - am  that it means what you are hoping it means   

*Nicks* - well done on 4 poos  - hope it all starts to happen soon! 

*Bugle* - sorry you had a rubbish day - sending you loads of    for some lovely thumping heartbeats on your scan next week 
*
Laura *- so pleased to hear your friend will be with you in Istanbul that first week - that's fab news 

*Beach* - so sorry you got no frosties  -    that you won't need any anyway as the two you have got will turn out to be twins!

Jinemed ladies - if anyone hadn't noticed, the moderator has opened a new thread for the Jinemed - thought I'd let you know as there's no link off the bottom of the last one for some reason. 

Just about to post updated list - am I right in saying we have 4 ladies all testing Thursday/Friday? 

 to anyone I have missed!

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*CathB*
just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Inconceivable*
Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*
Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Nikki2008*
4th cycle due to start May 2008*Odette*

4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - July '08  *Sammie*
1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*TracyM*
2nd DIVF - due to start 23/04/08*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Carole69*
2nd/3rd ICSI - currently stimming - EC 17/04/08*Francie*
3rd IVF - currently stimming - scan 18/4 - EC ??/04/08*Laurab*
Jinemed - flying out 23/04/08 for 4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI - currently on OCP to regulate cycle*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*
4th IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/04/08*Silverglitter*
2nd ICSI - LP - due to start downregging 13/04/08*
Sonia*
3rd IVF - LP - currently stimming - scan 18/4 - EC ??/04/08*Swinny*
4th ICSI due to start mid-April 2008 - currently on Cyclo-Progynova to regulate FSH*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Alegria*
1st IVF - Lister - LP - testing 18/04/08    *Babyspoons/Spoony*
1st ICSI - testing 17/04/08    *
Beachgirl*
3rd IVF - 2 embryos - testing 28/04/08    *Cath J*
3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - 2 embryos - testing 22/04/08    *Jnr*
1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - testing ??/04/08    *Juicy*
2nd IVF - Lister - 5 eggs - one fighter embie transferred - testing 22/03/08    *LittleJenny*
Here on behalf of her sister, who is currently on 1st IVF - 5 eggs - testing 18/04/08    *Sheldon*
1st ICSI - Jinemed - testing 18/04/08    *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *AlexG*

1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *ElenaSch*

3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *ClaireP*

3rd ICSI - ARGC - Feb '08 - tested negative - review April '08  *
Jan27 (Cheryl)*

2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Lincs Jax*
5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fallen - waiting to m/c *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*
4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  - back to Jinemed later in Summer*Merse1*

FET - 13/03/08 - - tested negative  *
Ophelia*
7th ICSI - Jinemed - tested negative 10/04/08  *PaulB & his DW Jennig*

2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *siheilwli*

3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *SJC*

4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Stephjoy*
4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  - maybe Natural IVF at Jinemed next?*Terry*
5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - tested negative  
   *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Bugle*
 on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - 3 embryos - 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08 *Emmachoc*
 after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08*Loui5e*
 on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08*Miranda7*
 on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due 29/06/08*Nicky W*
 surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08*Sunshine*
 on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan 15/03/08 - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph= you're a star, thanks for updated list x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

No problem Beachy  - when is your official test date?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

28th April. yikes!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Steph - my test date is 22nd April, sorry I got it wrong last week.
Spoony - a CB dig is Clear Blue Digital HPT.

I fully expect it to be negative tomorrow or the next day. However if by Friday it is still pos, I will start to believe that it's my HCG and not the trigger.

XXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Have updated the list 

Hope the  doesn't drive you too  Beachy 

And Cath J - am so hoping that this will be your time   

Love Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening chaps!

I'm off to bed - stressy day yesterday's wiped me out! But I'm reading your posts and thinking of you all.

The positive tests are all sounding great!   that they keep on being positive.

Sorry to be so brief, but I can hardly see straight for tiredness.

Will post personals tomorrow!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Mira - have great sleep hon, sweet dreams, hope you wake up to a brighter day tomorrow


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Night Mirra!  
Steph - surely no one wants to go back to THAT OTHER THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       
No more poos or labour - LO has her bottom in my hernia so that's nice!  
I'm off to bed now too  
Love nicsk


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

Wishing everyone good luck      

Sonia xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Team PR,

Laura - Good luck and have fun in Istanbul   

Spoony, Cath, Beachy and LJ's Kate, Juicy, Sheldon and Jnr  -  PUPO ladies, truly wishing you all the best of luck for your test dates    

Sonia, Carole and Silverglitter - Lots of positive vibes to you stimmers as well    

Francie - I went to Clemont Ferrand once with French friends from there and we spent a lovely Xmas skiing in a small skiing station nearby many years ago. Dh and I have a little bolthole in one of the bastille villages in the Tarn region (Midi-Pyrinees) just half hour drive north of Toulouse. We love it there. Good luck during stimms    

Nix - My ex-husband is French (from the border with Geneva). I know, everyone makes mistakes...      And the current one is half Irish, half English - Will I ever learn??      Hope that mad secretary stays out of your way and good luck with stimms   

A big   to Nicky, Mir, Cat, Odette, Merse, Emma, Jax, Gab, Louise, Bugle and everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Well girlfriends, unfortunately it didn't work for me this time. The   has shown its ugly head since last night, didn't even let me get to my OTD   Not spotting or light bleed but full flow, non-stop, with a vengeance   . Of course I'm very disappointed because, against all odds, I was still hoping for a little miracle but deep down knew that for it to work 1st time and with only one embie was a long shot... I'm ok though and feeling surprisingly resilient about it all. Want to take it as a positive (but b**** expensive) experience. With all the ups and downs that I’ve been through during this last tx, I've learned a lot about my body and how it can respond to the drugs and feel that I can now have an informed discussion with my con about my next protocol - oh, yes, I'm down but not out. Having my follow-up consultation asap and looking forward to cycling again as soon as they let me to. Onwards and upwards!

Thank you all for your unconditional support - hugely appreciated  

Much love,
Alegria


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Alegria, I'm so sorry.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Alegria - I've PM'd you.

So sorry 

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Alegria-    so sorry sweetheart, I know how hard is it when you don't get to test


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

alegria, I'm sorry to hear your news


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Alegria I'm really sorry   Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Alegria, I'm so, so sorry.   .  Well done for sounding so positive and being so determined.  But remember you still needs lots of treats and TLC.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Nix, just wanted to say a huge thanks for your kind offer of a bed in gay Paris.  That's so good of you.  Also can't believe that mad secretary. That was so generous of you to buy her chocs (even though the whole thing was her fault) and she doesn't even have the good grace to accept the gesture properly.  Can't help thinking she made a bad career choice.  Maybe working as a prison guard would be more suited to her temperament.  


xxxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Alegria - I am so sorry and sad to hear your news. You sound very philosophical about it but have no doubt how you feel inside. I really am sad and sorry.       Sending you lots of big hugs.           

Well I am very confused and as a result feeling very down. Bleeding still scant, BBT still up but test BFN. I am positive there was a line yesterday so was that the dregs of my trigger that the cheapo test didn't pick up or am I just not going to get a BFP? It's day 13 so thought I'd see something. Do some people really get nothing until Day 14 or after? I wonder if there's a poll.

Am at home again but feel really teary.  . Last night I went to bed even more excited about the next morning than the night before and so I feel like this morning it's even harder. 

Alegria -- I'm sorry to be winging when you are going through so much worse, I'm sorry. 

Sorry no more personals but hope you are all ok, having slept better and hope the poos are coming still Nicki!

Spoony x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Babyspoons    try not to get disheartened yet at no positive, I really do know a couple of people on here who got a negative even on test date...


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Really? Thanks Beachie, gives me some hope. Someone on another thread was told to test day 16!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Our clinic do blood tests 14 days after EC whereas others seem to wait till 14 dp...good luck I'm routing for you from my settee


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Alegria - so sorry hun   it still hurts even if you maybe haven't built your hopes up. Take some time to  grieve and heal   the positives are that at least you got an embie this time so that can be improved on next time  
Spoony -   that stick changes tomorrow   
Hi Beachy - PUPO!
Just having brekkie - awake at 430 for an hour so had lie in  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Nicky

I;m jsut going to make myself a cuppa and get a bun that mum made so back shortly.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you, girls    

Spoony - Stay positive, it's not over until it's over!! Some ladies here on FF even get a BFN in the morning of OTD with the pee stick and then go on to get a BFP in the afternoon with a blood test result (more accurate). The reason I've been holding off to post about my failed cycle on here since Monday is because I didn't want you to feel even more anxious than you already are. Hang on in there hun    

Alegria xx


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

Keep the faith Spoony

I got a negative this morning with a 1st response test, test day is Friday, so I am not peeing on any sticks until then.

Sheldon
x


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Alegria, I am really sorry  

Spoons, can't you go and get a blood test done, then you will know for sure?  This last go, I tested the day after EC would have been and the line was really faint, how much HCG has to be detected in the tests you are using?  Aren't you testing a day early also?

xx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Linx

Used Clear blue non digi. Yes it's a day early, not sure about the HCG level, maybe it's in the instructions, I'll look. Just have official test now tomorrow. Some people are told to wait till Day 16 so.....


Just getting some periody like cramps so no idea. 

Minxy - I so wish I'd taken your advice and waited. I guess desperation got the better of me.  

Am trying to do my self-appraisal form at home. It has to be in tomorrow but it's such tosh! How am I meant to sell myself on a stupid 16 page form when I feel like this? " Tell me what challenges you have faced in the past 12 months"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I assume they mean at work otherwise the box just isn't big enough!!!   (only HR know, my mgr thinks I have had surgery relating to my thyroid)

I hate these forms at the best of times. Wish I worked in a cake shop!  No silly appraisals and lots of yummy cakes!  

Spoony x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Alegria, I'm so sorry.  I must admit I was excited this morning as I thought you might have done a sneaky test and have good news to report (and start a run of single embryo successes?!).  it must be so disappointing not to even test.  

You are right to take the positives from it - it was phase 1 of a successful programme of treatment overall.

good luck for your follow up, it will feel really good to have a plan for the next round 

good luck spoony, beachgirl, sheldon, Cath J  ooh and Kate, LJ!
Siheilwli, sorry to hear of your fertilisation and BFN      
and hello everyone else xx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Morning All

Spoony - It might be a good idea to get a blood test done to put you out of your misery. I've already decide to get one done on day 15 post EC which is what my old clinic used to do. The new one have said to wait until 16 days post ET - yeh right!!!!! I'm ignoring that.
Alegria -  My heart goes out to you, indulge in some TLC and all the things you've been steering clear from. Lots of love  
Sheldon - It's a nightmare I know, you're prob right to wait. Loads of people you read about get -ives early and then go on to get +ives.
Nicki - Hope the bowels are still working well today. I was awake at 430 as well this am, we should have gone online!!! 
Miranda - Hope that you have had a good rest and not feeling so pooped  
LittleJen - Hope the wicked witch hasn't reared her ugly head yet for Kate  
Steph - Thanks as ever for your words of encouragement and constant updates. Are YOU ok? 

Anyway - as for me - twas the tigger in my blood as I had a negative result this morning . At least I know that it has gone now so any future positive result will be genuine. Problem is I feel really pre-menstrual now, no blood yet though. Saturday will be my next milestone as I had full on bleeding by that stage last time. 

Hi to anyone else I've missed out 
X


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Spoony, the Clear Blue 4 days early can detect levels of 25 and above. There are different schools of though on waiting. I personally feel that it would be much worse for me to wait until OTD and get my hopes up and get a negative. I see it as a journey and I like to be informed all the way. Everyone is different though and I don't think there's a right or wrong

XXX


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Spoons, I would have bloods done, then you will know for sure,   and sending you lots of   vibes!

 to all our other PUPO ladies.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope everyone is OK.

xx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Alegria - that's so thoughtful of you not to say anything for my sake, you are so sweet and thoughtful. I hope that doesn't mean though that you have been suffering in silence at home.     You have sucha good PMA!

Linx, Cath - The clinic haven't said anything about a blood test, they just said ring on OTD so maybe they will suggest it then. I am a day early so shouldn't be so devasted. It's the fear factor getting me again see.   I've just watched last nights How to Look Good Naked to put me in a more postitive FOM and I bawled my eyes out!!!! Hormones no doubt!!!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a thicky question, on a natural cycle when people talke about days past ovulation, what does that equate to on an IVF cycle? EC or ET?

Thanks Spoony

PS New dining chairs just arrived! yay!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Babyspoons - The IVF equivalent is days Post Egg Collection.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Silheilwli. How are you doing today?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Babyspoons - just a bit flat today... but we've booked a holiday, so I'm trying to focus on that. I need to get my   into gear to start doing a couple of things around the house today... got curtains that have needed to be lined for ages!  I've also got a couple of summer dresses I've half sewn, as well a bit of work to do...  and instead... I'm being a couch potato!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Me too, now finished my self appraisal, have been doing it all morning. It all sounds so negative tho which really relfects my state of mind I suppose but I really could give a







!!!! (best smiley I could finr for flying S&i*!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Babyspoons     think you need some of these.


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Bad day all round I think. I'm only 9 days post EC and I have lots of cramping, so worried that it's pre AF pains and now feel mentally pre-menstrual. All PMA has gone out the window.

Nicki/Miranda/Bugle - Did any of you have AF pains at this stage. I've read so many 2WW BFP diaries that reported AF pains, but now it's happening to me again I am so worried  

Sorry Spoony if I am making you more depressed, I'm thinking of you too and   that you have good news tomorrow

XXX


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Cath       back at you! 2ww sucks eh?!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Cath, Francie told me yesterday that there is a voting thread which shows 80% of people have some type of AF pains and then go on to get a positive.  

My ec was the day after yours and I had some mild cramps most of the day yesterday and felt very PMT, especially with the huge sore (.)(.) but it seems to have gone today.  It wouldn't be too late for you to having implantation pains surely?

Try and hang onto that PMA a bit longer


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Juicy - Thanks for your kind words. Funnily enough they have subsided a bit now actually. My boobs have started to hurt, but I'm ignoring that because it's usually a pre-menstrual thing for me and having never been pg doon't know if they would hurt with that.

How are you feeling in yourself? Hope you are generally coping ok   Again I under estimated how hard the 2nd week of the 2WW is!

X


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Alegria, i'm really sorry...it's so hard isn't it.  

Babyspoons, hang in there     

Cath J, Juicy, Sheldon & Beachy  for  . Hope you are all bearing up ok. 

Hi to everyone else and a big injection of   for us all.

XXXX


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks Carole!  good luck tomorrow   for 4 lovely eggs x

Cath, 2ww is so hard isn't it, I keep thinking that I'm ok but then a colleague will come to see me and I realise WOW i'm in  a FOUL mood (also just stomped out of superdrug because they didn't have any decent HPTS to add to my stock)!!!  and i'm not even in the second week yet!

Mainly, I think I miss endorphins...I'm a long, long way from being a gym freak but I like to do some exercise and at the moment am not even cycling to work.  So I feel sluggish, stiff, huge and bloated - have put on half a stone in the last two months- my skin is awful, my boobs hurt and I may well have the misery of a BFN and a £5k dent in our measly ivf budget to contemplate come the weekend

but apart from all that, I'm fine - thank you for asking !!  


lots of love to everyone else x


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Juicy, I'm feeling exactly the same. If I can get to Saturday without bleeding that will be my next  . 

X


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well London was a bit of a wash out unfortunately, my mum was poorly all weekend so had to stay in the hotel for most of it.

I was eating something on Thursday night and half of my filling came out, I tried to get an emergency appointment and couldn't, so thought it'd be ok as most of the filling was still attached. On Saturday I was eating a piece of carrot cake (one of my 5 portions a day  ) and half of my tooth came out, so it was all jagged...great!!! By Monday morning all the gum had swollen up around the broken tooth and infected, and my glands are right up so I can't swallow. Got in to see the dentist so I am now on antibots (amoxicillin). Apparantely it's my wisdom tooth and it has broken in half. Got to wait until the antibots have worked and then she's taking it out in 3 weeks (earliest appointment  ). I feel like cr*p with it too as I can't bl*8dy eat anything other than mushy stuff as I can't chew  

Oh my goodness, I go away for 5 minutes and there's loads of new people. Hello to everyone I don't know yet  

I haven't had chance to go back through everything that I've missed. I hope all of the PUPO ladies are all doing well. When are you all testing??

Beach - Hello dolly. Hope you are getting your feet up and being waited on hand and foot. I am so pleased for you. Did you get any frosties??

Laura - Not long now hey, are you getting nervous? I am!! I finished taking my HRT tablets on Monday so I am just waiting for my AF to arrive, by all accounts it should be between 4-6 days after finishing tabs. Please   let my FSH be low enough to cycle!!

Mirra -   When's the move hun?? 

Nicks - Hello chicky hope you and the little lady are doing well. Do you think the fact that I've had to have antibiotics will affect treatment if I'm starting treatment maybe at the end of this week? I am worried that because my immune system is fighting this infection it might affect my treatment.

Steph/Bugle/Gabs- Hope you are all back ok xx

Hello to everyone else. Sorry not more personals but I feel rubbish and am off to put my feet up.

Love and hugs 
Sarah xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- sorry to hear about your tooth, hope that you can get it sorted soon....painful aren;t they for such little things.

I didn't get any frosties   as they'd stopped dividing but had 2 lovely ones put back so now it's fingers crossed and taking it easy etc etc....

Take care and thanks for all your texts and calls, it means a lot x x x


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Juicy, Spoony, Cath, Sheldon     . The 2 ww IS a form of torture. But it's nearly over for you girls.

Beachy, you've got a bit longer of thre torture to go.   

Carole, good luck tomorrow.

Alegria, more   .

Steph, ta for the updated list.

Mirra, hope you're feeling rested.

Nicki, has the babs moved it's   yet.

Laura, how are the preparations going?

Sarah, sorry to hear you've had such a horrible time.  I hate teeth.  Why can't we get our second lot when we're 40 instead of 6?  They'd be much more useful then.  It's a major design fault. Sending you loads of   .

Siheilwli, sorry to hear you've had such a tough time.  That holiday sound just the job.

Jax, hello!

Hello, everyone else.

We're travelling to London tomorrow. My scan is on Friday morning so I'll soon know if I've had any response to the drugs.  I must admit I am terrified.  I hate watching the dr's face go all serious when they realise the scan isn't looking good. I wish just once I go watch them smile and say it all looks great. After that failed fert last time I have got it onto my head we aren't even going to get to a 2 ww, let alone a BFP,  and as this is our last go the pressure's on even more. Sorry to sound negative.  I've a nasty dose of basketcaseitis. 

Love to everyone.

xxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck tomorroe Francie, I hope he grins at good news and doesn't go all serious!  

Swinny - nightmare with your tooties! I agree teeth at 40 much better!

Juicy, Cath - What can I say?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Swins - hello again!! Sorry London was a disaster   But was the hotel clean   Antibiotics should be OK hun - pray for AF now and low FSH  
NW


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well back from Turkey.....packing again as off to MIL's tomorrow and just going out to pick up the dogs now.... ....really missed them.

        to all our PUPO ladies...come on girls...lets have a run of BFP's on here and show all of them.....     

Take extra special care my buddies...will be back on hopefully after the weekend but just wanted to pop on and say hello and thanks once again for the support...thinking of you all...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Francie - Good luck for tomorrow   
Gab - glad you got back safely, hope you have nice time at MIL'S 
X


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all - is this the busiest thread on FF?

I had my appointment at The Miscarriage Clinic today with Dr ******* and I must say I was rather pleased that I got a second opinion. I was getting a bit worried because I had tested positve for MTHFR and wanted to make sure that my clinic is treating me appropriately. He reassured me that I don't need to be on Heparin before I get a BFP but he did prescribe 5mg folic acid, which for some reason my clinic had not. 

I am getting immune screening done and will see him again in two weeks to discuss the results. He also thought me TSH was too high and free Thyroxine too low (indicates underactive thyroid). My clinic never tested my thyroid levels and Dr ******* wants my TSH below 2 before I cycle again. I have asked my clinic to defer my cycle until my thyroid is sorted but have not heard back yet.

Still doing hypnotherapy and loving it. My last session I got in touch with my desirable, sexy, youthfull and fertile self!   Going to do Bikram yoga for the first time tomorrow, it's carried out in temperature of 110 degrees!  

Francie - good luck for tomorrow    

Alegria - so sorry   

Good luck to all the PUPO ladies


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Just popping in to say Hi!  really shattered, only 4 more days at work and am shattered, not been able to catch up last few pages so forgive any errors..

Nicks - Wheres that baby?? I was sure she was coming this week... still time! 

Mirra, Merse, Gabs, Nix - you ok my loves?

Ophelia - your quiet hope your ok. 

Beach -  

LJ - Not long now!!

Sarah - Hoping for low fsh myself!    

Steph - You waiting for AF?    Hope it comes soon!

Emma - when you heading back toHK?

I'm ok, silly busy at work, doing 12 hour days and really stressed.  Gonna stop pill friday midnight so hopefully get AF Tue am, think I waslater rather than early before so if it arrives late monday think that will be fine anyway.  Got big spot above lip... really not very sexy.  

Sorry not go more time for chatting, hoping to finish earlier (well about 6) tom so hopefully catch up prperly then!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Sorry - another quickie from me as I'm in convo with someone I haven't seen for YEARS. Was engaged to him 12 years ago... now he's gay! Oops - what did I do?  

God bless ********.

Anyhoo, I'd better scoot.

Promise I'll be back for personals tomorrow!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't stop I'm afraid - just wanted to say:

*Carole* - wishing lots and lots of good luck with EC tomorrow    - really hope you get some great eggs 

*Lolli* - glad you got home safely - have fun with MIL! 

*Laura* - yep I'm waiting for AF - got a while yet till she's due so trying to chill out in the meantime  - hope the next few days pass real quick for you - then you get to kick back and relax and forget about work for absolutely ages 

*Spoony *- am rooting for you -  ing that tomorrow brings a lovely clear positive test for you - good luck hon   

For those of you testing Friday - hang in there 

Love to all 

Steph xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Official test day - BFN.    

No AF but I can feel it coming.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Babyspoons     so sorry xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Babyspoons am really sorry   xxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Babyspoons - I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and your dh


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Awwww Spoony       

Will they be doing a blood test too or do you have to make do with a peestick?  I don't want to raise false hopes or anything but I have heard of people getting a negative on the peesticks but a positive on the bloods....?  

Thinking of you and your DH honey 
xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Spoony - I'm so sorry.  

Nikki - can I ask how much the Dr ******* consult - did you get tests done by him or some by your GP?

Cat
x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cat - initial consultation was £225 follow up £150, I am doing immune screening with him (about £850) and miscarriage screening and Karyotype tests were done by my clinic Hammersmith Hospital at my request (about £600).

Babyspoons - I am so sorry


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Nikki - thanks that's not too bad. Did you get any tests done for the £225 or just the consultation? I think we should be asking for more tests now, but I'm not sure what yet though!  I know I have ATA so immune stuff does interest me... however I'm not willing to do IVIG at the mo, so I'm not sure what the point of having the tests done is yet. 

Ordered my slow release DHEA a couple of days ago, package arrived from America today - super fast! Was stung by customs & brokerage charge though... good job a did a bulk buy! I have over 6 months supply!  Anyone had any side effects - read about acne and stuff.

Miranda - really funny about your former fiance! Guess you had no idea then!

Alegria - how are you babe?  

Francie - good luck in London. 

Cat
x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cat - the initial consultation is £225 no tests included, have a look at www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk. Have not had any side effects from DHEA so far, started in February. I did ask him about DHEA and he said that it was too early to say if it works but he did not dismiss it either. However he did say it was best avoided during pregnancy which is fine in my case as I will stop taking it when I start stimming but it made me think about trying naturally until then, especially as I don't have test results yet. As it happens I had thought about a break from TTC because my DP's father is seriously ill and he is naturally quite stressed about that.

Did somebody on this thread ask about DHEA and immune response (NK cells etc) ? He said that not enough is known about DHEA to answer that but again it does not really matter if you stop before stimming and are not TTC naturally.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind comments. The clinic said test again tomorrow if period not arrived but if still negative, come off the meds and let miscarriage happen. Just bought another test and some sanitary pads and lady in chemist looked really oddly at me and I just burst into tears!   So embarrasing. 
I can't even have a drink can I now just in case but the clinic said it was very unlikely now.  

Am off to eat a massive bar of dairy milk. x


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Spoony - I'm so sorry, it's such a difficult time    
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Spoony,

am so sorry to read your news - was hoping so much it would be different 

Absolutely gutted for you and your DH  - please look after eachother know that we are all thinking of you sweetheart, and are here if you need to talk 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello

*Spoony* - I am so sorry to hear your news   

Sonia xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Spoony - so sorry hun    Thinking of you and DH, it will get better   
Love Nicsk


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Spoony - to read your news  

Alegria -  

Beachy -Congrats on being PUPO   I'm so hoping this is your time   

Nicki - Hello Mrs 4 Poos    I'm on 2 day at the moment so nowhere near your standard yet  

LB - Not long 'til you're slurping womb juice in Istanbul  

Cath - Good luck for testing   

Gabs - Have a nice time at MIL's.

Merse -   

Hello to Mira, Nikki, Sonia, Steph and everyone else.

Am now in and still suffering from the cold from hell.  Can you believe that I haven't been able to taste food for 5 days    Am still really bunged up too and according to DH am snoring like a waterhog.  Fly back to Honkers tomorrow and TBH I can't wait to get back to the warm - it's flippin' freezing over here.  Right, best go as am in an internet cafe and time is running out - bl**dy wifi wasn't working in the hotel.

xxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Spoony really sorry to hear your news


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Spoony - I'm so sorry to hear about your news. I think I'd have the wine anyway, on the basis that scientists have said the odd binge drink (5 units - nearly a bottle!) won't harm the baby. have a couple of glasses - it won't hurt.  

Going to lie down now - horrible pins and needles in my legs today.

Laters.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Can I just ask, and don't shoot me down, but has anyone drunk wine/champers during 2ww?  Of to wedding on Saturday x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Spoons - I'm so so sorry.    Enjoy your chocolate.

Beach - Why would be shout??  I had few glasses day of ET on my last cycle... I guessed embie wouldn't have attached anyway then and thought i'd be more relaxed, it was a leaving do, work 'expect' me to be drinking.

Mirra - Under a month to go!!!  

Bugel- whens scan?
Merse - How you hon?  Not long to follow up now.

Steph and OPhelia - How you two ladies?

Nicks - No news for me yet

Emma - Safe journey home.

I'm still dead busy.. could just have a snooze.  I've got really bad AF pains?? In a panic? What could they be... it is not possible to get AF when on pill is it?  I must just be imagining it

Have so much to do... really should go to shops as hate shopping at weekend but knackered and can't be bothered. 


XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Laura, was planning on having a small glass to toast the happy couple.  What kind of shopping do you need?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Beach, my friend got pregnant naturally and in what would have been her 2ww she was slaughtered at a wedding LOL ! and I went to see her 2 day old little boy yesterday and he is perfect in everyway, so personally i would not worry


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I need PJ's as sharing with my friend and not sure sh'll be impressed in my usual naked sleeping!  Toiletories.  Maybe a travel kettle?  Some clothes for the evening, maybe some linen trousers, socks and pants.  Pet stuff as need to stock up as away for ages and tim will forget!  I could go on!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- right the pet stuff you could have delivered by tesco, pj's and clothes and toiletries, buy either from Boots online, monsoon, or get them at  the airport .


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not really good at getting things online, I work long hours and would be delivered and I wouldn't get to the post office.  

I'll go another night, if I get desperate I can always go to get stuff from the 24 hr tesco,no good for clothes but can always shop when I'm out there.

Just checked emails, Jinemed have emailed to check I'm ok as not heard from me and asked if I had any questions, thought that was sweet.

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-where are you flying from?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Heathrow.  Can't work out which of the Istanbul airportsI'm flying too!! My friend flyig into Arturk and will hang around for me, if not she will have to go to the hotel on her own.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Can you not look at the airline flight paths and that will tell you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach -    Sorry dear that sounds complicated. I've asked Jinemed!! They are picking me up so must know which one!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- you're all sorted then...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not really! Not sorted at all!!

Right need to have a tidy and then go have a soak in bath.

Where is everyone?

X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

ENjoy your soak, wish I could have one x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Why can't you have one?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Daren't this time around on my 2ww...I've heard so much conflicting information  about them.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie -

Beachy - Hi hon 

Laura - have you got an e-ticket - ie did you book online? If you booked through Airline Network like I did - there is a contact phone number on their website - I phoned and confirmed that mine was going to Ataturk airport. I think (though I may be wrong so you should check) that Easyjet fly to the smaller airport (beginning with "S") and Turkish Airlines and the others fly to Ataturk, which is bigger.

Enjoy your bath!  Gotta dash - need to finish off dinner!

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've always had a bath on 2ww... we haven't got a shower.    Maybe I'll drive to the gym for shower this time?!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- we haven't got a shower either so had a strip wash last night, how lovely and cold it was....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls!  
Laura when do you go?
Beach how you coping??
Spoons thinking of you 
I'm tired today went to see dirty dancing in London last night was fab but a late night!! Got to work but starting a bit late! Mir one of the dancer really looked like you! (minus the bump!! )
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- would love to see dirty dancing.  We really should arrnage to meet up and see a show like we said we would..at least it's FRiday so you can rest this weekend.

I'm ok, had a nightmare that I wasn't pregnant and got a few AF type pain this morning, at home taking it easy today then  out tonight with DH to the place where we got married for dinner.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its really good Beach! Yes just got to work 10-2.30 so not too bad!
How many days are you into your 2ww? xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm on day 6 post EC day post ET....hoping that I can get through this weekend without anything happening then I can start the second week...so nervy isn't it.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

could be implantation pains Beach  Oh its just the worst! Hopefully the wedding will help take your mind off it a bit!! When I had my first IVF it was Christmas an when I had ET they said I could have a glass of champagne on Christmas day so I did I also had one Boxing day and I got a BFP!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to have a small glass tomorrow, got to try clothes on today and see if they fit!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh thats the horrible bit my tummys always bigger on 2ww   xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- so is mine!!!! feel like I'm already 6 months gone...it's worse as well cos I haven't done anything in nearly a week.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea I know think its pretty normal what with EC and all the drugs! have you got something floaty you could wear?
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not that I can think of no, my wardrobe is so crammed full it means pulling everything out...I shall take a look, know what I want to wear tonight so that's ok.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats one good thing then! Right am ready for work just off to have some breakie then on my way! Catch up later xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Enjoy work and don't work too hard x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry for being a bit quiet, need some time.

Test again was neg this morning so stopped meds. Anyone know how long it takes for AF to arrive? Minxy if you're reading this, do you know if cervix still being high and soft means, also temp shot up. Is this the drugs do you think?

Thanks for all your well wishes. Am taking little fairy steps at the moment. 

Spoony x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Spoony, this seems so insensitive in the light of your post being above and I am so very sorry.  Please don't give up.

Our news - Kate got a   at her official test today!!

        

For all of you who have had a dire FSH result and been given a single digit percentage chance - this one is for you. 

Got to dash - still on firm retreat in Florida and need to attend some sessions today; will give more details when I am at home on Monday.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Little jenny

That's fantastic news, well done Kate xxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

LJ that's fantastic news!!!      please pass on our congratulations xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Great news LJ and Kate!    what a lucky girl! she must be over the moon! See figures don't mean everything  

Spoons - how are you?   Temp and cervix position are not really great indicators of anything hun so try not to read anything into them. I always bled by or on test day- some people take up to a week. Its hard I know but try and get through it   

Beach - I rarely drink due to my reflux but at my friends' wedding when I was 7 days post ovulation and unaware I was pregnant I had 2 glasses of champagne and a small glass of wine!   Saying that though I have always felt incredible guilty by having a small drink while pregnant so don't do it if you will blame yourself or regret anything if it doesn't work. IT WILL WORK THOUGH HUN!!    
LB - hope you are getting on OK with your last minute stuff, not long now. Excellent that your friend is there too - couldn't have worked out better.
Gabs/Lol -   how are you? what does DS think about OZ?
Steph   any sign AF yet?
Swins - did you get your blood test yet? 
Mirra - how's that bump? Been wearing my support band today the other way up so the ribbed bit is at the top near my hernia (meant to be underneath) so felt like an old invalid! Not sexy either!   but at least its black!
any news from other testers? Cath?   Hope to get some more BFP's soon!
sonia - how was your scan?    and Francie was it you today too?
Paris Nix - how are your follies doing? 
Inc - back yet?  
Well I'm sure I've forgotten loads but as usual love to all!
Nicks  
Merse - any plans this weekend?


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

LJen, Thanks fantastic news. All that doom and gloom from the drs and she hits the jackpot on her first go! Fancy that. As you say, gives us all hope.  

Babyspoons, I sending you loads of  .  Life's just so hard and unfair sometimes.

I had my first scan today after 7 days of stimms.  My left ovary's got just one tiny follie that apparently won't get much bigger in time.  My right ovary has one enormous one that's almost ready now and 3 much smaller ones. So we've been told to continue stimming and go back for another scan on Monday. I'm a bit worried as normally I have a very short cycle and have EC on day 11 or 12 as by then by E2 is through the roof so I think maybe the one biggie is it. They also did a E2 test and told me they'd phone with the result. They haven't, despite the fact I phoned twice and left 2 messages which p***es me off as we're paying 5 grand for the cycle. Now I've got all weekend to worry about the test result.  It's so stressful as it is.  The last thing we need is to feel like we have to struggle with the clinic.

It's been almost 5 years since my first mc and it feels like it's been such a long time. I'm feeling totally exhasuted and defeated by the whole thing. I think secretly I was hoping I would have more follies even though I didn't admit it to myself.   The idea that we will ever get pregnant again feels like such an impossible fantasy.  Sorry to be so negative and self-pitying.

Hope everyone is ok and planning nice things for the weekend.

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Sorry I've been a bit absent - felt like utter crap last night and today, think I'm going down with something. Still, off for a curry tonight to blow it away hopefully.

LilJen and Kate - what fantastic news! That really is inspirational.

Nicks - my mate who was having a girl had a support band. I don't feel like I need one yet - when did you get yours? I wonder if I'm carrying higher as mine's a boy? I dunno.

Didn't we have  another person due to test today?

Merse - i've got one of those faces! I look like a few people I think!

Beach - relax and have a couple of glasses I'd say - enjoy the wedding and hopefully those happy vibes will rub off on your embies - they'll want to stick around in such a happy tum!

Laura - you're all set then? The Jinemed are great at communication i found. There's the odd time they don't and you get so worried because normally they're so good. Pass on my love to Romina and everyone.

Spoons - how are you feeling?   Are you making plans or licking your wounds? I did a mix of both I seem to remember.

Liza - grrrr! It's so frustrating when your clinic don't phone when they should, especially when you're paying so much for it all - how bloody dare they? are they not open tomorrow?

How's everyone else?

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening my lovely friends,

Tim promised me a night out tonight but I got stuck at work so he gone to play on his bike and is bring me home chinese and then he gonna take me out for dinner tom insted!  Suits me as I'm shagged.  

Spoons -    Sweetie its just plain crapola.  No other word for it.  My AF always has turned up day or two after.

Merse- oh DD I wanna see that... we should arrange to see something sat matine an then got for some beer after!

Lj - Wow fab news!!!  I needed a bit of positive news to be honest.  Fab.  Hope she gonna go wave her scan pick under that dr'snose!!! 

Nicks - No baby yet??!!  

Steph - Hiya hon.  

Ophlia -  

Mirra - Oh curry...mmmm.... what you gonna have??  

Francie - I'll keep it all crossed for you.  PLenty of time yet.  

XXXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - no baby yet   Had another prawn curry last night - prawn sagwala - but prawns were like rubber! 
Mirra - enjoy your curry!  any cravings??   Only bought a support cos thought it might help hernia   You gonna miss gardeners world Mirra with Joe Swift doing his allotment - really good last week
Forgot to say - went to madwife yesterday - all well but fundal height measurement still small (no change there really) so off for another scan next week to reassure. Had to take wee sample in glass jam jar as she forgot to give me a pot - looked green and bitty but tested normal!    
NW


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

LJ - absolutely fantastic news re your sis - really inspirational!  !!

Miranda, great to hear from you but sorry there's a lurgy trying to attach itself to you and bob - blasting it off with a curry sounds good!

Cath - hope you are well and feeling positive still  

beachgirl,have a great time at the wedding and I hope you do have a few bubbles at least!  I must admit I'm glad I don't have a wedding to go to this weekend, I wouldn't fit into anything, i've got a real tum still and my bras are all just barely containing me.  not good!

Nicki W - you sound very chipper and together for someone who has a hernia and a support band for her (very nice) bump!  have a good weekend

Liza    and am very cross on your behalf - you'd think clinic would know you needed TLC and looking after today, not stress

Laura - wow can't believe it's almost time for you to go to Jinemed after phew- passport crisis resolved - we will all be waiting eagerly for progress reports!  dh and I already discussing the best time of year to go ourselves. 

Hello Merse, babyspoons   (so sorry babyspoons, it really isn't fair)
and Stephjoy and Lollipop if they're looking in


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello ladies

Francie, I am sorry about your scan. Things could look a lot better by your next scan though. I do know that it's difficult when they have a big lead follie, that's what always happens with me. At the end of the day though I only got 2 injectable eggs and 1 was dodgy apparently so you never know.
Laura - you must be getting excited about going away. We will all be routing for you.
Nicki, Miranda, Steph, Merse, Sheldon, Juicy +++++ HELLOO

Well I can't believe I'm posting this (like LJ, I don't want to seem insensitive Spoony) but I tested this afternoon with a clear blue digital and I'm pregnant. I know that it is early (11 days post EC) but I know that it is not the trigger because I got negatives yesterday and the day before so I can finally write  .I have blood test booked for Tuesday morning but I am going to try and enjoy this for what it is now. The furthest I have ever got since 2001 (with a break in between) 

Love to you all from one very happy lady

Cath
XXX


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

wooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo  

well done Cath!!!!  that's so brilliant!  
congratulations!!!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Juicy - I am stunned. I know that I should be cautiously happy, but I feel so relieved that I can even get this far, something I didn't really believe in my wildest dreams. I so hope that this is a lucky month for us all    
XXXXX


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Cath.  OMG!  FANTASTIC! Congratulations.    .


xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Woooo Hoooo Cath.... double positive news today!

Juicy - I think out of season slightly would be best as think it gets really hot.  But hopefully you won't need it.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Got AF pains.  Worry worry worry... Don't even finish pill til tonight... can't be af can it.  Reassurance please!!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Cath Congratulations!!! Brilliant news. x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Have a tiny little bit of free time again now!  

Cath - many many congratulations; like you, I think Kate is just   

I will do personals when I get back but thanks so much for your support and congratulations.  

 to all!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Jenny/Kate and Cath, congrats that's really good to hear (ie see)

Spoon - honey i am so sorry.  

im jsut thinking though - these were day 3 weren't they? is day 3 maybe better for poor responders than 5?! heretic talk i know. and i know the stats and i know the blast theory, before anyone says. I jsut think i observe more bfps with earlier transfers. 

anyone else agree or disagree?


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Anna - I would say that you definitely get more BFPs with blasts. If I had enough embies ever I would try and go to blasts, but I have only ever had 2. Mine was a day 2 transfer and my clinic says there is little difference in results between days 2 and 3. 

C
X


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

yes you do becuase they're further on. 

i jsut wonder for poor responders whether we are better at day 3. (ive had 4 perfect blasts trasnferred now and it si driving me alittle mad!)


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Cath J - well done hun!     another DHEA babe? You must be so chuffed!   
Anna - often clincs will do a day 2 transfer if only 2 embies (more common in PR's)- if you have more than that some wait to see which are the best to put back on day 3. Blasts should have a better chance as they have to be good embies to get that far. There is some debate between 2 and 3 day as they may be better off in their natural environment. Maybe there is another problem if you have had alot of good blasts put back that haven't taken?   
Nicki


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

CAth- woohoo, that's fantastic news, congratulations x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow - Cath well done birdie! Two BFPs! We are blessed. Beach - you are most definitely next!

Anna - mine was a day 2 transfer, so I'd fall in with your theory! Nicks was a day 0 as she's our au naturel...

Nicks - red meat and creamy things! Unusual for me, though not odd. What about you? I'd be too frustrated to watch Gardeners' World as I a) can't do gardening without my bump going dead hard and b) we're moving so I can't even go plant buying and Pete ordering!

Juicy - late September was a perfect climate I thought.

Laura - the curry was ok... The restaurant's double the price of our old one, but the first meal we had was orgasmic, but we haven't had a really good meal there since - back to the old faithful I think! I get what feels like AF pains wth my funny (hilarious) colon. Have you had a good poo? Eh?   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - cheesecake and prawns!  Went to Waitrose late night last week and only had cheesecake and double cream in our basket! The 150kg checkout girl didn't find anything wrong with that but it was a bit different to our normal healthy shop!    My spuds have chitted but can't plant the buggers and DH hasn't built the raised bed yet!  
Off to bed now. Yawn.
Love Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I need lots more fat than usual, and still feel I'm not eating enough. So cheesecake sounds good! I ate half a cheesecake the other day - should make it really, but can't be arsed! Got a great recipe for white choc cheesecake I make with raspberries, but it's a dinner party jobbie.

I haven't eaten prawns, as I'm a bit allergic - can only eat them safely when I'm off work. There are a few foods like that...

Night, ducks. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night Nicks


Mmmm cheesecake.  

Mirra - Dinner party?  Oh you so posh!  I'm sucha commoner.

Right I'm off to snooze land too, dad here in morning so no lazing in bed.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Only a week (and a bit) to go till testing Beachie! How are you feeling?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Well I have to say coming on here has really cheered me up with our two bits of brilliant news. Bring on some more BFP's girls!!!

Well my AF arrived yesterday so went for bloods and scan this morning and I am now sat on tenterhooks waiting for the clinic to call me back. Please god let my FSH have dropped enough for me to start.  

On the tooth front I would definitely like a new set of peggies right now. I had the teeth falling out dream last night so I think that’s a mixture of my nightmare tooth and anxiety about my forthcoming cycle…aggghhhh!! I have got a temporaray dressing on the tooth and I'm having it taken out totally in a few weeks time.

Beachy - Hope you are enjoying the wedding, unfortunately you'll have to refrain from dancing on top of tables but a few bubbles won't hurt xx

Francie   Oh honey don’t be so hard on yourself, you are allowed to feel a bit wobbly. Just keep thinking positively, not long to go now xx   Not happy with your clinic, that's rubbish care on their part. they should know only too well how stressful it is without compounding it for you. Take it easy and try to relax.

Juicy and Sheldon Hope you’re both doing ok on your 2ww   

Babyspoons   I am so sorry hun. I am thinking about you and DH xx

Nics   The hotel was spotless so that was a result and we were upgraded to a suite so we had two big rooms which was lovely. Keep spooning that red hot curry down. How are you feeling genrally? Are you getting any signs of movement yet??

Lollipop   Hiya hun, glad you are back safe and sound from Turkey. I am so sorry it didn’t work out this time matey. Glad to see that you are still positive though. Sending you a massive

Laura   Oh my god that time has flown, just looked at your ticker only a few more days. I am hoping to be your cycle buddy, just waiting for that dreaded phone call from the clinic with a yey or a neh!! Glad you’ve got a friend going with you to keep you company. Are you taking a laptop to keep in touch?? I’ll text you anyways xx

Mirra  What a fab piccie, your bump is a perfect one like Nicks xx

Steph   Hiya hun xx

Emma   Safe flight back to HK sweetie xx

Little Jen   Oh that’s amazing news for Kate. 1st time lucky, bet you’re all over the moon.  

Cath      Whey hey…bring on the BFP’s!!! Well done little lady xx

I'll be back on later to let you know how I've gone on

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Swins - are they phoning back today?    
NW


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Swinny - Everything crossed for you re the bloods.God the whole process is so stressful for us PRs from start to finish, but hopefully this WILL be your time.

I tested again this morning with CB Dig and it was still   and also did normal Clear Blue and line appeared quickly but was faint, def. pos though. Stupidly I then bought a Boots Dig (for testing on day of missed period not early) and just used it and was NEG. Now worrying that my HCG will be really low, I guess that's why people say don't test early. I'm just hoping that it's because I'm only 12 days post EC. I suppose I ought to hav my wrist slapped!!!

XXX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, some time this afternoon, so I am sat watching the phone


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Spoony -    so sorry it didn't work this time.  After my BFN my af took about 4 days to come

LilJen/Kate & Cath - Congrats on your BFP's!!!  Such fantastic news.  Cath - the Boots pg test probably tested negative 'coz your wee is so diluted as you're peeing on a stick all the time    I'm sure those two line will be there tomorrow  

Swinny - Good luck for your bloods - I have everything crossed for you   

Nicks & Mira - all that chat about cheese cake is making my mouth water  

Beachy - Hope you're ok  

LB - I'm sure AF won't arrive before it ought to   

Nix - Hope the stimming is going ok   

Hello to everyone else  

Am now back in Honkers - it's raining and there's a typhoon warning in force.  We had the worse landing ever and at one point I did wonder if I would make it out alive.  Really really scary but thankfully the lovely pilots got us back in one piece.  Am now sat in the apartment listening to the wind and rain.  Off to bed soon as I'm crackered


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I had my scan yesterday and they could see BOTH Ovaries I was so happy as all my treatments before they couldn't see one of my ovaries. Anyway I have some nice follies growing and EC will be on Monday 21st april 08 and ET will be on wednesday 23rd if my DH swimmers gets them fertilised, can't wait but nervous at the same time

The sizes for each follicle I have are - on the right ovary - 17.5mm, 16mm, 2x14mm, 13mm, 10mm and 2x less than 10mm.      AND On the Left Ovary - 16mm, 15mm, 10mm and 2 less than 10mm, took my last lot of menopur this morning and got to take the pregnyl tonight.

Lets just hope my egg quality is good this time round. As before the eggs were of poor quality BUT I have been taking DHEA since end of December 2007 so hopefully that will be helping. 

Also, I have got this thing about chocolate milkshakes today, bought some nesquik yesterday (Buy one get one free - so I did) and it is sooo nice I can't stop drinking it. Ah well getting a good supply of milk eh? 

Hope everyone is okay. 

Sonia xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Sonia - that's great news about your follies.  I also went Nesquik mad when I was stimming - it was the only way I could drink milk - I ended up pouring it over my cornflakes too


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ems - thought you wanted to go back for better weather!  
sonia - great news!    I'm sure they will be great eggs and looks like you'll have a nice selection 
Cath - the boots test won't be sensitive enough - don't worry.    Sure it will be positive again tomorrow. any symptoms? Were you embryo's better this time do you think?
DH is working - I'm a bit bored!  
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sonia - Great news about your follies. Good luck for Ec on Monday xx

Bad news for me I'm afraid. Got the call back from the clinic about an hour ago and instead of going down my FSH has gone up to 20. I have just had a bl**dy good cry. I had an awful feeling that it wasn't going to be good news as we were on our way to the clinic this morning and I kept seeing single magpies. Feeling really miserable and starting to think that my cycle in January is going to be my one and only.

Sarah x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh no hun     so sorry. its not behaving itself is it? Don't know what to suggest    You have a good cry    Bug*er   Maybe pil and HRT aren't good at lowering FSH - Stephs was high too.
Don't despair it will be lower next month    its just a glitch hopefully   
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Nicks. Going to give it another month on the HRT and see if it helps. Just not feeling too positive now, I've got a horrible gut feeling that I am looking at DE's  

S xx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Swinny - You poor poor thing I wish I could say something to take it all away, it is so unfair. Will you try again next month? 
Nicki - the embies weren't better quality this time, in fact 1 was a lot worse. However my endometrium was 15.4mm on the last scan before ec so I'm convinced that has a lot to do with it. I have some deep groin pains occasionally and the odd twinge. My boobs are sore in the evenings and not in the mornings, but to be honest this is all things I get when AF is coming, however I don't feel pre-menstrual if you know what I mean.

I am officially staying away from pee sticks until tomorrow. You'd have thought I would have been satisfied with 2 positives this morning. I keep CLear Blue in business. 
Sonia - brill news re the follies. You should get some lovely eggies from those  

Love
cath
XXX


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Swinny 
Beach good luck
Huge congrats to cath and little jen 
Hello to all those of you I seem to have missed over the last few weeks!
Laura have a fab time in Turkey 
Mirr and nicks - hope the bumps are ok 
My 6ww is coming to an end - iam rather anxious - as not like I can even test early! Had the worst day on Friday when someone at work was boasting they had my job before i'd even been told!  worried out of my mind so went to docs at lunchtime and couldn't stop crying. He said it was probably the hormones and if I was going to lose it - it would happen anyway and stress wouldn't make any difference! Too upset at time - but more I think about it, the more I think he was a bit of a plonker!!!Has he any idea how much stress this IVF thing involves? Add on top of that the stress of work and its a nightmare!  Anyway enough moaning!!! 
speak to you soon


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bugle - When is scan?

Cath - Step away from the pee sticks!  

Sarah -    So sorry my love, how very disappointing.  As Nicks says pills played havoc with Steph's FSH too.  Its so up and down.  Don''t lose hope yet.  

Nicks - Hello love.

Mirra - I'm off for curry tonight!

Emma - Glad you home safe.. you warm now??

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## hailstorm (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi girls, i need some positive thoughts and stories....can you let me know how many of you have had successful BFP with only 1 egg? will hear tomorrow how they get on and see if they have fertilised.

Can you cheer me up and let me hear your stories?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Hailstorm
It does happen but if you've done normal IVF and only got one egg it probably is not the best. Can't really comment without knowing your situation ie age, IF reason, protocol, number of follies   
Swins - I'm sure its a blip, it does fluctuate. You had a really good cycle in Jan so its worth waiting again for a lower FSH.  
LB - um curry   I've got the frozen prawns tonight but in a spinach and creme fraiche pasta sauce. Just waiting for DH to come back. Got frozen cheesecake out too   
Hi bugle - when is your scan girl - you need it to put your mind at ease. i'm sure all will be well. Weren't we thinking multiples anyway - think your HCG was v good.  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello x

Back from our wedding and in nightwear as felt a little bit like I couldn't breath in my dress and big pants!!

Sarah- sent you a text but so sorry hun, hopefully next month it'll righten itself out.

Mir- sorry I didn't reply this morning, I'm ok, anaylsing every twinge and knicker checking but so far so good, we're trying to enjoy the time that we have PUPO x

Emma- glad you're home safe must have been pretty scary. x

Sorry for not doing lots of personals, dead tired, will be back soon.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

scan on weds, a little scary - feel like I need a bit more monitoring!!!! like daily blood tests to put my mind at rest!!!  After doing all this with a private clinic etc... you forget what the nhs is like!! I am scanning in London as mentioned it to GP and basically told far too early to expect bloods or scans from them!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Will we have our second batch of triplets Bugle, do you reckon?  Rooz is ever so tiny too - it can be done!  

Laura - how was your curry? Ours was so disappointing last night  

Beach - that's the worst thing with the bloating - you just don't feel like yourself!

More cheesecake Nicks? Are you sure that bump is all baby?   Are you going to antenatal classes, BTW? I've got my first this week. Was going to do an all-day sesh, but reconsidered.

Hey there Hail! You do only need one - I've heard a few good stories of people who've only had one or two eggs and gone on to a BFP. Don't despair!

Sarah -  same to you re despairing, don't forget that Incochova chickie. Can't spell her at all, but she got preggers at about that level I believe. Hope it's better next month. Are you getting plenty of R&R?

Cath *slaps Cath* there! Feel better? You're defo preggers dear - you just need to hang fire for the right day for those day of AF nightmare sticks!  

Emma - glad to be back? Hope that cold goes soon now you're back in the land of the rising sun. It's rained all bloody DAY here. But then, I did promise myself I'd relax this weekend.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening Miranda

You're up late...how are you?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's only half nine! I've been terrible this week with messages tho - been zonked. Think I'm having another growth spurt - yikes!

Did you have a lovely time? Champers and good food? Did you cry? I love a good cry at weddings...  

Do you watch telly Beach? I'mstarting to play TV Squares on ********...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- managed not to cry although when the vicar started going on about family life I did feel abit emotional....didn't bother with any fizz just had half a glass of white.  The wedding itself was lovely, had a fantastic time apart from being cold and windy..thgankfully cos we weren't in the bridal party photos were a minimum..

Not a tv person at all, I'm normally on here or reading whilst DH watches the box.

Right I'm off to bed as shattered, night xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Darn! I've scrabbed anyway. Any of my *********** - anyone wanna play? Laura - I've taken my turn, but you only left me two piddly ones!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Beachy - glad wedding was good, I feel really bloated too. Um - have my own wedding dress to fit into in 3 week's time, could be interesting, it's very figure hugging already  
Bugle - judging from my day of peeing on a stick I think that I would be just lke you wanting blood tests every day and constant reassurance. Not long until your scan now eh  
Mir - I just can't allow myself to believe that I am pg, it's ridiculous. I have dreamed of this for years and now I am doubting it   OK I AM PREGNANT  

XXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello all 

wow I've only been away from the site a couple of days and so much catching up to do! 

Sorry I've not been around - went up to Cambridgeshire to visit MIL, stayed overnight, then tonight we went out for a yummy curry in a local Indian restaurant. Am stuffed! 

Am waiting for AF but really not sure when it will turn up - later this week I think. I emailed Jinemed to chase up our AMH test result - Romina replied to say she would send it to me on Monday once Prof. T is back in the office to comment on it as he's out at a congress - not looking forward to it at all but am sure it won't tell me anything I didn't know already! 

Woohoooo *Cath J* and* Little Jen*'s Kate - fantastic news     - wow two  in one day! - so pleased for you - wishing you both a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 
*
Sheldon* - how did you get on? - I had you as testing on 18/4 too - hope so much that it was positive for you too   

*Bugle* and *Loui5e* - good luck for first scan    and hope you feel better after you've seen your little ones on screen 

*Spoony* - again I am so sorry that it didn't work out  - sending you huge 

*Beachy* - hang in there PUPO lady - AF pains sound good - not so long to go now  - glad you enoyed the wedding - keep  and I so hope you get a great result on test day   

*Carole69* - how did EC go on Thursday? - really hope you got some great eggs   

*Francie* - hang in there hon  I hope your scan on Monday brings good news re follies - good luck for EC - really hope you get some great eggs   

*Sonia* - sounds like lots of lovely follies there - really hope you get some tip-top quality eggs out of them at EC on Monday   

*Juicy* and *Jnr *- hope the  isn't driving you too mad! 

*Hailstorm* - welcome to the thread - EBW on our thread had her child from one egg I think - and so did others - one of us (not sure who sorry!) had it happen twice - it can be done as it really does only take one  Are you on your first go? Wishing you lots of luck for fertilisation - let us know how you get on 

*Swinny* - so sorry about the high FSH reading - I know exactly how you feel, and it sucks  - sending you huge  and  that it comes down for you next month   

*Paris Nix* and *Silverglitter* - hope things are going well for you   

*Alegria*, *Lincs Jax*, *Gab/Lolli* and *Ophelia* - sending you huge  and I hope you are doing OK 

*Merse* - glad you enjoyed Dirty Dancing 

*Mira* - hope you are feeling better  and have got rid of your lurgy   

*Nicks* - not long now hon  hope hernia doesn't play you up too much more 

*Laura* - oooh 4 days!  so excited for you - really hope you love Istanbul as much as we did and that the Jinemed works wonders for you    I also got some weird AF pains when I was on the pill, but didn't come on early or anything - try not to worry 

*Anna the Third* - think it is very rare for PRs to get to blastocyst stage as we never produce enough eggs to risk it - have you had the immune tests? and are you a poor responder? (sorry couldn't see a signature on your profile) Wishing you lots of luck for your next treatment   

*Emma* - glad you made it back to HK in one piece - hope the weather doesn't affect you too much  Is your M/S all gone now?

 to everyone I have missed - hope you are all having a great weekend in spite of the crap weather! 

Love Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*CathB*
just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - July '08  *Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start mid-May 2008 - currently on Cyclo-Progynova to regulate FSH*TracyM*2nd DIVF - due to start 23/04/08*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - currently stimming - EC 17/04/08*Francie*3rd IVF - currently stimming - scan 21/4 - EC ??/04/08*Laurab*Jinemed - flying out 23/04/08 for 4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI - currently on OCP to regulate cycle*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*4th IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/04/08*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - due to start downregging 13/04/08*Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - currently stimming - EC 21/04/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - testing 17/04/08    *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - 2 embryos - testing 28/04/08    *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - testing ??/04/08    *Juicy*2nd IVF - Lister - 5 eggs - one fighter embie transferred - testing 22/03/08    *Sheldon*1st ICSI - Jinemed - testing 18/04/08    *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - testing 18/04/08 but started bleeding  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *ClaireP*3rd ICSI - ARGC - Feb '08 - tested negative - review April '08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fell - miscarriage *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  - back to Jinemed later in Summer*Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - - tested negative  *Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - tested negative 10/04/08  *PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  - maybe Natural IVF at Jinemed next?*Terry*5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - tested negative  
   *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - 3 embryos - 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08 *Cath J*  on 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - 1st scan ??/05/08 - due ??/??/08 *Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*LittleJenny* here on behalf of her sister, Kate  on 1st IVF - 1st scan ??/05/08 - due ??/??/08 *Loui5e*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08*Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due 29/06/08*Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- don't think we could cope without you updating us, thanks girl x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gosh! The ladies with bumps section has more than doubled! Whoo! We're getting there girlies - keep the faith.    

Soon to be swelled by another name, eh Beach? Are you starting to test early? Or will you be strong?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-I'll be strong, got to get past the point where I've bled early in both cycles first though....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you feel different this time? I so hope it works. Your test date - is that 14 days past EC? Or longer?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning my loves,

I'm up early for a change, off to Lakeside in a mo to do my holiday shop!!  Also Kitchen is done, except them bits under the cupbaords because there was no clips to clip them on,they are sending them and so that will happen either before tim is away or when we get home.  The stress is starting to lift!  Oh and Tim has 'flu'!

Steph - Thanks for list hon, there is so many of us!  Let hope we are all in the bump section by the end of the year.  Your on a waiting list for DE aren't you?  I'm thinking maybe I should start making preparations... I always need a plan B.  Details please... is your head around it?  I think I am but then have a panic and not really there yet.   Do you ever et really there??

Mirra - Curry was a dissappointment.  We ended up getting a take away as tim not well, the food was good but I made poor choices, went for boiled rice and a selection of vegie sides... all not spicy enough!    I live and learn! 

Cath - Chant.... 'I am pregnant, I am pregnant'  it'll sink in soon!

Gabs, Ophelia, Merse - Missing you girls.  

Beach - Glad the wedding was good, did you enjoy your half a glass!!  Best get used to it... be a while before you'l be back on the bottle!  

Morning Minxy - Hows your 'lovelypair' getting on?
Hi to all I've missed.
XX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your lovely messages. I said that this year I was not going to be a slave to the IVF and yesterday I went into panic mode after getting my FSH results. It took me right back to my nightmare at St Mary's where I had to have 10 months of testing before my FSH dropped down to the golden 10 mark (bloody NHS). I can't go through that again, as with every month that I went back and every month it wasn't right my stress levels were through the roof. So it was a catch 22 situation, they couldn't start me with a high FSH and I was stressing myself out trying to get it down which wasn't helping. 

I am going to carry on taking the Cyclo Progynova and I am going to give it a few months to work. I am not going to cycle in May , We are going to go to the villa in Turkey with Paul's family at the end of May (his sister, BIL and our 3 beautiful nieces and nephews are emigrating to Oz very soon so this will be our last family hol together for a while). Bugger having my FSH tested in May, I'll wait until June. I spoke to my friend Louise last night and she reminded me that my best cycle yet (the one in January) was after I'd had some time off work and chilled out, so hopefully the same approach again will work.

I am stressed off my head at work at the moment as I have had to jump straight into my friend Kate's (the one who has just had the twins at 26 weeks) Team leader role, so hopfully in a few months time work will have calmed down and I will be in a better frame of mind. I am trying to do too many things at once and something's got to give.

I am getting ready now to go to the Special Care Baby unit to see Katie's two beautiful babies for the first time. They were 3 weeks old on Friday and although still teeny tiny, they're little fighters.

Sorry for the me, me, me rant. I just panicked yesterday as I feel like my body is shutting up shop on the baby front and I have to get going on my next cycle NOW or else it aint going to happen when in reality maybe giving myself 3 months on the HRT drug and a holiday inbetween might make all the difference.

Beachy - Take it easy today babes, lots of nice food and relaxing. Chat to you tomorrow night xx

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - That seems like a really good plan.  I have been at a NHS hosp last few times and there cut off was 13/14.... maybe mention that to them (was Barts). But holiday and a bit of chilling will make a huge difference.    Me and Beach were saying about a nOtts meet up when I'm back from Turkey if your up for it?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Laura - Notts meet up sounds lovely, I'll look forward to it. I am so excited for you hun, this is your time. Come back from Turkey witha a BFP


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- are you planning to buy anything from Monsoon?  if so go onto their website and download the 25% voucher for use in store today.

Sarah    you know where I am, have a lovely day seeign the twins and give them a cuddle from me x 

Mir- test date is 16 days past EC.  I'm having HCG support so better to leave it longer, feel the same as last cycle


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - You remind me of my sister, she is shopping mad and always knows who has what offer on!!   And yu had fab embies this time hon... can't remember what you had last time but THESE ones are the ones!   

Just checked, lakie don't open til 11!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is there any chance you can get your work to take the pressure off a bit Sarah? I think being more relaxed is the key. I know with my Lister cycles I was soooo stressed all the time - work piled it on. The relief of having four weeks off was immense with the last cycle - being away from home really sorted my head out.

If you're in a team leader post covering for Kate then perhaps it could be posible to delegate a few tasks that you're still doing from your own job downwards, so you can get on with managing? Just a thought, as I don't know what your job is like, but from experience bosses tend to expect you to cover your own work AND the other person's, which ain't fair.

Or ask your work to advertise for a P/T person to take up the slack.

I'm battling to get my job covered while I'm off - my boss is so reluctant to advertise it and I'm only four weeks away from going off! Another girl's had her job advertised for weeks now and she's going off a few weeks _after _ me, but then she's in another department where they don't automatically assume everyone will step in and cover.

You must delegate - step back and ask yourself if you're earning enough/appreciated enough to take all this extra work on. I bet the answer's no!

Hey Turkey girl! See the kickboards of which you speak? Pete never got round to those - it drove me barking. So I fixed up some strips of gingham on elastic and tied them round the unit legs. He never got round to one of the unit doors either, so I made that a little curtain too. Looks lovely, actually, considering it's a complete bodge. Can't stand sewing so I Wonderwebbed it all together.
What are you getting at Lakeside?

Beach - sUCH a long time to wait! Excruciating! Early days to feel anything different though, isn't it? Eeeearly days.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura _ I so hope you're right, if you are I'll give you the biggest hug ever..these twins will love to see all their aunties.

Mir- I know it's early days but surely I'd have some signs...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know about that - everyone seems to have different signs or lack of them. I don't think you'd feel confident whatever the signs - it's all a complete head-mangler on the 2WW.

I have heard of lots of BFPs with no signs - it CAN happen.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know but then you hear off people having veins, sickness, pains, etc etc...off out today for lunch so lookign forward to that.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Sarah, I am sooooo sorry about yesterday's bad news.   But it's so good to hear you sounding positive.  If you were up all night thinking about it it was time well spent as I think you've come up with an excellent plan of action.  As you know I'm a total FSH phobe - I haven't had mine tested for nearly a year. Like you say, the stress of having it hanging over you like the sword of Damecles is enough to have an impact.  I think quite a few people don't have FSH done on the months they cycle and some of them do get BFPs even though if they had had a test, the result might have been too high to cycle. And it does vary soooo much.  LittleJ's sister's highest reading was 22 if I remember.  The holdiay sounds just what you need.   Oh, and I have the teeth falling out dream loads.  It so horrible.  

Laura, only a few days till you go!  Hope you get some fab shopping done at lakeside. I've been indulging in a bit of retail therapy myself.  I seem to have to every time I cycle.  Can't stop myself.  I persuade myself that compared to the 5000 grand on the credit card for the treatment, a few hundred extra won't make any difference.   

Cath, YOU ARE PREGNANT!! I hope you get to have a scan soon.

Bugle, good luck for Wednesday.

Beach,   

Steph, thanks so much for the updated list.  Like Mirra says the ladies with bumps section is really growing. Glad to hear you've had a good curry.

Mirra, another growing spurt....Wow.  You'll be even more bloomin' beautiful.

Nicki, how are you doing today? 

Sonia, good luck with your EC..     for some good eggs.

Jax, hope you're doing ok.  How was going back to work?

Spoony, how are you doing? Sending you lots of  .

Juicy, it was great to see you yesterday and meet a fellow FF for the first time.  Hope your lunch goes well.

Love to everyone I've missed.

I'm off for my second scan early tomorrow.  We didn't get my E2 result so I'm hoping it was ok.  So [email protected] of them not to call.  I'm feeling so nervous that the big one will be too big and teh little ones no bigger.  I've just got it into my head that we're not going to get to a 2 ww because that's what happened last time.  If we can just get an embie I would be so happy. 2 would be fantastic.
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - I had all them signs in both my 2ww and both BFN.  People misread these early sgns if they go on to have a BFP, as preg symptoms, but they just reaction to the drugs.  Its all irrelevant.

Mirra - undies,pjs, keys cut, ear phones, toiletories, oh so exciting... I love holidays!!  

Francie - You WILL get to the 2ww.  Huge luck for tom.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

just gate crashing to wish Laura all the best with tx in Turkey.        .

I will be thinking of you.  How long will you be away for?


Red


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Red - OHHH  hello my love. Look at that ticker flyinging along!!!  You must be very excited.  Do you know the flavour?    I'll be away 17 nights.  With friend for the  first week then Tim for last 10.  Thanks for thinking of me.  Your a star.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Laura,


Glad to hear you will have friend with you when Tim is not there.  We don't know flavour as we have decided to get a surprise on the day, although I am booked for a scan at 34 weeks so we might find out then but we are not planning on it.  Glad you think time is flying for me as I still feel like I am on slow time   I am hoping that once I have passed 24 weeks I will be able to feel more relaxed but just need to wait and see.

Anyway, enough about me.  All thoughts are now to be concentrated on PMA for you and Tim.  

Best wishes

Red


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Laura just a little note to send you lotsa   for turkey, will be thinking of you hunny  

xxx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Laura - Loads of luck and love for Turkey - hope it's a wonderful adventure and brings you a dream come true   
Beach - Hang on in there, it's such a horrible wait  
Bugle - loads of luck for your scan next week    
Sarah - I think that's the right attitude, take a break, enjoy your holiday and who knows what the summer will bring   
Francie - Got everything crossed for your scan tomorrow     
Juicy - Are you ok
Steph - Thanks for all the updates, you're such a star. Something tells me you're the sort of person who thinks of others before herself all the while, make sure you let people help you  
Miranda - Work must be so hard, I bet you can't wait to leave, or are you one of these people who thrives on it? I am so lucky because I can stay at home, looking after my dogs, other peoples' dogs, lambs, chickens, teenage step sons etc etc. I used to be a career girl but gave it all up and love living on a farm where there's always work to do, but nice work.
Nicki - you are getting V near you're due date, wow! I'm already wonderig what ours will look like 
Alegria - hope that you are ok  

I now deffo believe that I am pg, I know you all did anyway. Did another boots digital (for when af is due) and it was +++, so it has finally sunk in. Just hope that blood test is good 

Hi to everyone else

X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Please save any messages before posting or you may lose them as I shall be locking this thread shortly

Thanks
Natasha x *


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi just a quickie before Auntie Minxy locks up shop! I think I may be a pr imposter! Had scan yesterday and there's 14 follies!  Well consultant's only counting 11 but there's 3 more there and I intend to make sure they're big enough to be viable when we go for EC on Tuesday!  I've never had this many so I'm absolutely over the moon 
Hope you're all well, catch up with you properly soon!
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137802.0

N x


----------

